# Ist Daiwa noch Daiwa?



## Moses (26. August 2007)

Ist eigentlich Daiwa noch Daiwa, oder kleben die inzwischen auch nur noch auf no-name Murks ihren Namen drauf?
Hab` mir nach längerer Zeit wieder mal neues Gerät zugelegt, unter anderem für mich ne 3500er exceler zum Spinnen und für meinen Kleinen `ne sweepfire zum Köfi`s fangen. Wieviele Kugellager wo drin sind is mir eigentlich egal, nehm die Rolle in die Hand......und merk dann, jawoll paßt...... hatte eigentlich noch nie Probleme mit Daiwa, hab'  Rollen hier die schon zig Jahre auf`m  Buckel haben und immernoch laufen wie ein Uhrwerk.
Aber bei diesen beiden Rollen hab` ich festgestellt, daß sowohl die Spule auf der Achse, sowie die Achse selbst rumwackelt daß ein Kuhschwanz `n  Sch..ß dagen ist. 
Ist das normal und ich bin nur zu pingelig......oder?!

Heiko


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. August 2007)

*AW: Ist Daiwa noch Daiwa?*



Moses schrieb:


> Ist das normal und ich bin nur zu pingelig......oder?!


Scheint bei deren Rollen ziemlich inzwischen leider normal zu sein, und sonderlich pingellich bist Du bestimmt nicht, ging mir genauso. Bei der roten Sweepfire ist nur die rote Farbe und die FD-Bremse gut. Für Töchterchen zum ersten zerschreddeln anstelle einer RedArc gehts gerade.

Dazu noch die aktuelle Händlerpalette 2007 (Tornado,Shinobi,etc.) durchgenüdelt, über ein Paar Samurai 7Pi und dann die "Hardbody-Z" Laguna , auch über Exceler 2000,3500,4000 und schließlich leider auch die Caldias, die ich in der Hand hatte, das ist alles ein bischen arg wenig für Daiwa. #d Ich habe langsam auch die Nase voll: Daiwa Rollen bestellen, auspacken, Kopf schütteln, zurück schicken ....
Mit der Capricorn hörte es auf, die finde ich noch brauchbar, das Schnurlaufröllchen und die Verlegequalität lassen aber schon zu wünschen über. Zu den neuen "Twistbuster" Schnurfräsen sag ich mal lieber jetzt nichts ...
Hat alles nichts mehr zu tun mit meinen Daiwa Silver von 1978. 

Wenn es 15,98 EUR Rollen von Tchibo oder Lidl wären, müßte man ja nicht so meckern. Aber wenn man sich die Daiwa Katalogpreise anschaut.  |uhoh: #d

Die Infinity und Certate kann ich nicht aus eigener Erfahrung beurteilen, bei deren Preisen kann man sich aber wirklich besser was von Shimano aus Japan holen, ganz klar. :g
Eine Konkurrenz für Shimano sind die Daiwa jedenfalls nicht mehr.


----------



## Pikepauly (26. August 2007)

*AW: Ist Daiwa noch Daiwa?*

@Det
Der letzte Satz Deines Postings hat mich äusserst gefreut!


----------



## Big Fins (26. August 2007)

*AW: Ist Daiwa noch Daiwa?*

Ja neulich hatte ich eine Daiwa in der Hand, weiß gar nicht welche, aber die wirkte schon sehr abtörnend in der Hand. Als ich den Preis von ca 600€ sah, konnte ich das ehrlich nicht glauben. Die hätte keine Chance gegen eine Stella gleicher Größe was Haptik und Mechanik angeht.


----------



## zokky (27. August 2007)

*AW: Ist Daiwa noch Daiwa?*

Ist die Daiwa Caldia 4000 die 130 Euro nicht wert? War schon nah dran mir diese zu bestellen. Oder doch lieber eine Stradic oder twin Power?


----------



## Ullov Löns (27. August 2007)

*AW: Ist Daiwa noch Daiwa?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Mit der Capricorn hörte es auf, die finde ich noch brauchbar, das Schnurlaufröllchen und die Verlegequalität lassen aber schon zu wünschen über.


 
Die habe ich noch. Nach 5mal Ostsee und einmal Norwegen ist das ein Schrotthaufen.

Uli


----------



## heinzrch (27. August 2007)

*AW: Ist Daiwa noch Daiwa?*

naja, ich finde die Capricorn zu den Emblem Z (Vorgängermodell) ebenbürtig, wobei die Kurbel (o.k., kein wichtiges Funktionsmerkmal...) der Capricorn und überhaupt das Design sogar noch schöner ist. Geschrottet hab ich auch noch keine, wenauch meine 2000er intensiv zum Forellenspinnen benutzte Capricorn schon ein sägendes Geräusch von sich gegeben hatte, nach sorgfälitigem Fetten / Ölen ist sie jetzt aber wieder ruhig. 
Capricorn und Seewasser verträgt sich vermutlich nicht so, höchstens vieleicht diese Capricorn Pilkrolle, die als Pilkrolle schon seewasserfest sein sollte. 
Ansonsten ist einmal tauchen und nicht demontieren, trocknen und sorgfältig schmieren das Todesurteil für alle Rollen, die keine korrosionsbeständigen Lager (CRB und was weiß ich noch für Bezeichnungen) verbaut haben....
Ist immer schön anzusehen, wenn Leute beim Watfischen ihre Rollen komplett tauchen, und dabei völlig unbekümmert sind....


----------



## rainer1962 (27. August 2007)

*AW: Ist Daiwa noch Daiwa?*



Big Fins schrieb:


> Ja neulich hatte ich eine Daiwa in der Hand, weiß gar nicht welche, aber die wirkte schon sehr abtörnend in der Hand. Als ich den Preis von ca 600€ sah, konnte ich das ehrlich nicht glauben. Die hätte keine Chance gegen eine Stella gleicher Größe was Haptik und Mechanik angeht.


 

das kann eigentlich nur die Brazinho oder ne Steez Exist gewesen sein und glaub mir die hat gegen ne Stella ne Chance. Du nimmst wohl an die ist aus Plastik o.ä. sie wiegt halt nur 280gr und kommt einem wie ein Spielzeug vor, du solltest sie aber mal wirklich fischen, die ist Salzwasserfest!!!!!! und aus ahäm....Metall....ist eine wahre Baukunst das teil ...nicht umsonst spricht man von *JDM*


----------



## rainer1962 (27. August 2007)

*AW: Ist Daiwa noch Daiwa?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Die Infinity und Certate kann ich nicht aus eigener Erfahrung beurteilen, bei deren Preisen kann man sich aber wirklich besser was von Shimano aus Japan holen, ganz klar. :g
> Eine Konkurrenz für Shimano sind die Daiwa jedenfalls nicht mehr.


 
du vergleichst falsch:
die Infinity (Preisl mit ner TP vergleichen)!die kann da locker mithalten.
die certates sind in japan um einiges günstiger als Stellas. Die hören Preislich dort auf wo die Stellas anfangen
2000er Certate kostet 330Dollar
die 2000er Stella 580 Dollar nur mal so nebenbei. also fast das doppelte.
ich fische alle der jeweiligen Rollen.
Stellas in 2000-4000er Größen und auch die 2007er Modelle, sowie die Infinity von 200 und auch die certates von 2000er bis zur 3500er, einen wirklichen Unterschied stellt man im gebrauch nicht fest, denn jede hat vor und nachteile. Mir gefallen die Stellas rein optisch besser. Wenn du wirklich vergleichen willst dann msst du ne Brazinho oder ne Exist nehmen (fische ich übrigens auch), denn  die liegt im Preissegment einer Stella. Werkeln tun die alle erstklassig aber jede er genannten rolle hat vor und nachteile die hier aufzuführen ist mir aber zu mühselig und im Rahmen der Arc Fans eh sinnlos da die meisten sich "nur" für das PL intressieren. Bitte nicht wieder die PL diskussion, von wgen für 5% mehr Leistung gleich 400€ mehr usw. stimmt ja alles gebe ich zu, aber ich fahre halt gerne Mercedes und keine Ente. alles klaro?#6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. August 2007)

*AW: Ist Daiwa noch Daiwa?*

@rainer
Also 2 Punkte sind schon mal eindeutig schlechter von Infinity/Certate:
- Das Schnurlaufröllchen mit der Drecksammlernut und dem 2.Schnursägewulst
- Die geringe Wasserdichtheit des Getriebegehäuses, "Washable" and "Floodable" |rolleyes, mit undichter Bodenluke. Ein Graus sowas mal kurz in Modderwasser zu halten. |uhoh:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. August 2007)

*AW: Ist Daiwa noch Daiwa?*

Hier mal ein paar Analyse+Testergebnisse:

1. Bild
Das berüchtige Schnurlaufröllchen, Rille/Nut und 2.Wulst ganz gut zu erkennen. Wer mag diese Rille dauernd zu säubern? Der 2.Wulst läuft schneller wegen des größeren Radius und "fräst" die ganze Zeit an der Schnur, solange es sauglatt und neu ist mag es gehen, mit feinsten Riefen drauf ist aber schnell Faser-Essig mit der Schnur. Bischen dürftige Schnurverarbeitung. :g

2. Bild
Das ist das zentrale Rücklaufsperrenwalzenlager, so offen unter dem Rotor einer Exceler (und Laguna etc.). Ob die da nicht wirklich was vergessen haben? ||kopfkrat

3. Bild
Das zersplitterte Daiwa Gehäuse (Exceler), die Kanten nur abgedeckt durch eine leicht aufgesetzte undichte Plastiglanzblende. Das unten ist die Führung für die Schnurverlegung, die Stange nur gegengehalten von der Plastiglanzblende.
Irgendwie hat man das was ich als Rolle verstehe mal anders und geschlossen gebaut. Das bei Infinity/Certate sieht fast noch schlimmer aus (siehe Board).

4. Bild
Hier wird es spannend: Das obere Achsenlager, auch bei allen Oberklasse-Daiwa ein Schwachpunkt laut Inspektionsbericht.
Nur 2 Gewindegänge der monströsen Schraube bei der Exceler drauf, drin ein Billigstplastik zur Achsenführung. Wie das wackeln wird sieht man gut auf dem Bild-2, das ist alles lose innerhalb des Messings.
Genau an der Stelle haben die besseren Daiwa-Rollen dann ihren Federhalteschwachpunkt, auch toll für die Wartung. Ohne das korrekte fest sitzende Lager dort wackelt die Achse wie ein Lämmerschwanz.

5. Bild
"Hardbody-Z", einer schweren Spinnrolle der 3500/4000 Größe, unter Zuglast von 7,5kg. Was die Rolle macht - Felgenbremse spielen, sieht man. Was im Drill eines großes Fisches bei blockierender sich selbst zuziehender Bremse passiert, braucht man nicht weiter überlegen. Das man wie Daiwa sagt nur bei den "Top-Rollen" (also nichtmal Caldia--GS8) harte Rotoren hat finde ich ganz schön frech. Wirklich große Fische mit viel Zug zu fangen kannste damit abhaken. Empfehle jedem mal selber kontrollierte Zugtests zu machen, demnächst mal ein größerer Bericht dazu.

@all Daiwa-Anwendern und Fanatics:
Ist nicht so, daß man damit nicht Fischen kann. Ist nur so, daß man sich dem äußeren nach zuviel verspricht, und letztlich viel zu wenig Gegenwert für sein gutes Geld erhält. Wie schon gesagt: Das ist ja nicht Tchibo und Lidl und entsprechende Preise.

Soviel zu denen. :g


----------



## kohlie0611 (27. August 2007)

*AW: Ist Daiwa noch Daiwa?*

Hallo..
Ich hab mir jetzt auch meine erste Daiwa zugelegt zum feinen Spinnfischen, eine Exceller 1500 E. Der Bremsknauf sieht aus oder ist vermutlich aus ganz Plastik und die Bremseinstellung ist nicht wirklich die Allerfeinste. Bei der Schnellklappkurbel hatte ich erst so meine bedenken weil ich so was von meinen DAM`s kenne und ich damit nur Ärger habe.Aber der Mechanismus macht nen relativ guten Eindruck.Ich kann auch nicht sagen das der Rest jetzt so nen schlechten Eindruck gemacht hatt, aber ein empfohlener Verkaufspreis von 124,00 € findet in meinen Augen keine Rechtfertigung!!#d
Gruß Carsten


----------



## rainer1962 (27. August 2007)

*AW: Ist Daiwa noch Daiwa?*

tja Det,
das unterscheidet uns wohl, ich geh nicht voll ins eingemachte, auch drille ich anders als du. Du stellst die Rolle auf (irgendwie waren es 5 kg wenn ich noch recht erinnere????) ein und das bleibt bei Dir so, ich stelle da gemäß Fisch und deessen Kraft ein, oft auch ganz leicht und Bremse die Spule von Hand, dann habe ich wesentl. mehr gefühl vor allem bei größeren Kalibern. Auch ist ein Unterschied von den Japanrollen zu den gleichen Modellen auf dem Deutschen Makt vorhanden, das solltes du bedenken. Was das Schnurlaufröllchen betrifft....sry meine Schnur funzt noch wie am ersten Tage, nix ist it ausfranzen usw....frener ists letztendlich so dass ne schnur sowieso mehr Abrieb durch hindernisse bekommt als sonstwo und von daher immer wieder ein paar m runter müssen, wie gesagt, habe keine Probs diesbez. weder mit Daiwa noch mit Shimano, du als "Feinmechaniker" gehst da der Sache wohl mehr auf den grund. Fakt allerdins ist aber, dass ICH keine Probleme mit obigen Rollen, also Stella, Certate, Exist, Infinity, Brazinho und den Japan Twin Powers, habe und ich die eigentlich weder warte noch sonderlich pflege, ich fische die Teile und ziehe sie mal durchs Wasser (wenn überhaupt) den Shimanos gönne ich mal ein paar tropfen Öl in das komische Wartungsloch. Ende, mehr nicht aber sie werkeln und haben mich noch nicht im Stich gelassen. Wie gesagt habe wede3r Brems noch aufspul noch Schnurprobleme, die Bremsen springen sauber an (was ich im Vergleich von den Arcs nicht behaupten kann) das einkurbeln ist wunderbar leich usw usw usw....
ist mir aber zu müssig, ich will hier keinen überzeugen, irgendwas werden sich die Entwickler ja bei solchen Bauteilen gedacht haben und ich habe zu wenig Ahnung von solcher Materie um das irgendwie anzuzweifeln. Vielleicht halten sie keine 50 Jahre mehr sondern sind nach 5 Jahren dauergebrauch kaputt, aber in der zeit funzen sie sehr sehr gut, sehr leichtes einkurbeln, Bremsen super usw usw usw. sind sie dann kaputt ists auch o.k. da kann ich mit leben, hatte immerhin 5 Jahre mords Spass mit den teilen. Ist mir wesentlich lieber als mit einer super PL Rolle wesentl. mehr Kraft aufzuwensden um den Gufi einzukurbeln, oder bei einem drill die bremse erst von hand anwerfen zu müssen. Wobei ich stark bezweifle dass diese Rollen nach 5 jahren dauergebrauch defekt sind.


----------



## heinzrch (27. August 2007)

*AW: Ist Daiwa noch Daiwa?*

Ich glaube AngelDet wollte uns nur vor Augen führen, was für Mist im mittleren- und Hochpreissegment konstruiert und verbaut wird. Und irgendwie hat er da auch Recht....
Es wird überall gespart, der Profit wird aber nicht an den Konsumenten weitergegeben, sondern zur Befriedigung der abgehobenen Ansprüche der Aktionäre...
Ein Grund mehr, genau (ganz genau, so wie AngelDet...) hinzusehen, für was wir unser Geld ausgeben.
Es ist klar, daß eine Rolle für 20€ nicht so gut sein kann, wie eine für 100€, aber wenn eine für 200€ schlechter als manche für 50€ ist, dann stimmt was nicht mehr....


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. August 2007)

*AW: Ist Daiwa noch Daiwa?*

Klar #6 , das wollte ich schon rüberbringen.
Geht nicht darum jemand seine Rollen madig zu machen, wer damit hinkommt was aus den unterschiedlichen Anwendungen und Gewässereinsatzorten ja auch leicht sein kann, dem sei das gegönnt. #6

Ich bin aus meinen Ammerländischen Niederungsangelflüssen vor vielen Jahren mit meist viel Schwemmmaterial ein gebranntes Kind, da war praktisch jeden Angeltag Schnurlaufröllchen und auch Schnurputzen (Mono, erste 10m) angesagt, sonst konnteste das bald alles incl. Ringe wegwerfen. 
Dort mit einer derartigen Röllchenkonstruktion wo nach 2-3 Stunden eine braune Kruste drauf ist -- -- -- schrieb ich oben schon.
Wenn man beim nächsten Rollenkauf aber mit mehr Infos kritische Fragen stellt und sich bestimmte Sachen nicht mehr andrehen, aufschwatzen oder so läßt, dann wird der Hersteller auch nachbessern müssen. Zweifelohne konnten und können die ja bessere Rollen bauen ...


----------



## heinzrch (28. August 2007)

*AW: Ist Daiwa noch Daiwa?*

Hab gestern nochmal über die Erläuterungen von AngelDet nachgedacht: Das mit den steifen Rotoren ist wohl eher theoretischer Natur, da ja kaum jemand bei solchem Gegendruck mit einer Stationärrolle noch versucht gegenzukurbeln. Und wenn der Fisch Schnur nimmt, steht der Rotor, und die elastische Verformung ist unerheblich.
die 7.5 kg auf dem Schnurlaufröllchen sind auch schon ziemlich heftig, das entspräche über 10 kg am Endring, damit ist ne 40er Mono oder ne 15er Geflochtene schon stark an der Grenze. Interessant für Techniker wäre aber die Flächenpressung am Schnurlaufröllchen, denke speziell die Billig-Miniatur-Kugellager kommen da schnell an die Grenze ihrer Belastbarkeit...


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. August 2007)

*AW: Ist Daiwa noch Daiwa?*

Immer wieder interessant solche Diskussionen - ich kann zur Technik mangels Wissen nix sagen.

Als Schwabe aber was zu Preisen (und das gilt grundsätzlich, nicht nur bei Angelrollen oder Angelgerät):
1.: Du wirst nie mehr Qualität bekommen als Du bezahlst (kein Hersteller/Händler kann es sich dauerhaft leisten, Waren zu verschleudern....)
2.: Ein höherer Preis muss (leider) noch lange keine Sicherheit für höhere Qualität bieten (Das ist das Gemeine: Ein höherer Preis kann eben auch aus geschicktem Marketing, Platzierung am Markt etc. resultieren und nicht unbedingt aus der Verwendung höherwertiger Materialien).

Davon ab ist e absolut nichts verwerfliches, Rollen bauen zu lassen statt alles selber zu machen (und dürfte wohl bis auf Shimano fast jeden "Hersteller" betreffen) - ist wie bei Angelruten, Kunstködern oder Autos (made in Germany dürfte angesichts der Tatsache dass die meisten Autos aus imporierten Teilen nur noch in Deutschland zusammengebaut werden auch nicht mehr das frühere "Gütesiegel" sein...).

Was bleibt dem "Verbraucher"??

Nicht viel, außer sich zu informieren (und das am besten aus mehr als einer Quelle!!).
Ein Problem bei Angelrollen z. B. ist in meinen Augen, dass viele Angler ihre wirklichen Bedürfnisse falsch einschätzen und auf Grund dessen auch im falschen Qualitätssegment einkaufen.

Wer alle zwei Wochen mal Würmer baden geht mit Sohnenmann, hat sicherlich ander Anforderungen als jemand der mehr oder weniger täglich die Spinnrute schwingt. Wer im Normalfall "normale" Fische fängt, braucht sicherlich nicht das gleiche robuste und hochwertige Gerät wie ein "Specimen - Hunter".

Daher sollte in meinen Augen die (sicherlich nicht unberechtigte) Frage nicht lauten Daiwa (oder andere Firmen) noch Daiwa (oder eben entsprechend andere Firmen) sind - sondern was man als Angler wirklich braucht und wie man am besten da das passende Gerät findet.

Ich träume ja immer noch von eine "Kategorisierung" von Angelgerät hinsichtlich des Einsatzzweckes/Häufigkeit:
Hobby/Gelegenheitsangler
Leidenschaftlicher Angler
(Halb)Profis


----------



## Margaux (28. August 2007)

*AW: Ist Daiwa noch Daiwa?*

@Thomas
Ich komme leider mangels Zeit- und schöner Gewässer (unser Rhein ist ein Thema für sich) auch nicht wirklich häufig zum Angeln. Meistens sind es die Wochenenden oder Reisen, die ich mit dem Reisemobil mache. 

Trotzdem oder gerade deshalb möchte ich nicht mit "Gelegenheitsangler-Ausrüstung" meine wenigen Stunden am Gewässer verbringen. Vielmehr erhöht hochwertige Ausrüstung für mich den Spaßfaktor meiner raren Zeit beim Angeln.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. August 2007)

*AW: Ist Daiwa noch Daiwa?*

Gebe ich Dir vollkommen recht - nur sollte man/wir nicht unsere Ansprüche auf andere übertragen.  

Anderen reicht eben die 20 Euro - Rolle zum Wurmbaden.

Wie beim Auto:
Der eine braucht nen Mercedes, dem andern reicht ein kleiner Fiat (ohne Wertung)


----------



## Margaux (28. August 2007)

*AW: Ist Daiwa noch Daiwa?*

Ganz klar, es gibt ja auch wiederum viele Angler, die fast täglich am Wasser sind, sich aber hochwertiges Gerät nicht leisten wollen oder können. 

Außerdem, rein auf das P/L bezogen, kann man sicherlich recht günstig gutes Angelgerät bekommen.


----------



## rainer1962 (28. August 2007)

*AW: Ist Daiwa noch Daiwa?*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Det
> Der letzte Satz Deines Postings hat mich äusserst gefreut!


 

stimmt aber so nicht Pauli
die Shimanos sind durchaus teurer als die hier erhältlichen Certates und Infinitys, anders siehts bei Exist und Brazinho aus, die leigen im gleichen preissegment.

@Det
die Bilder sind doch keine Infinitys oder?????#
die ist nämlich geschlossen und wasserdicht und hat kein son Plastikteil welches du beschreibst. Ferner geht ihr bei der excellor vom falschen Preis aus. Die kostet "nur" noch um die 80€ weiß ich genau, habe mir 2 geholt allerdings fürs Ansitzangeln


----------



## rainer1962 (28. August 2007)

*AW: Ist Daiwa noch Daiwa?*



heinzrch schrieb:


> Hab gestern nochmal über die Erläuterungen von AngelDet nachgedacht: Das mit den steifen Rotoren ist wohl eher theoretischer Natur, da ja kaum jemand bei solchem Gegendruck mit einer Stationärrolle noch versucht gegenzukurbeln. Und wenn der Fisch Schnur nimmt, steht der Rotor, und die elastische Verformung ist unerheblich.
> die 7.5 kg auf dem Schnurlaufröllchen sind auch schon ziemlich heftig, das entspräche über 10 kg am Endring, damit ist ne 40er Mono oder ne 15er Geflochtene schon stark an der Grenze. Interessant für Techniker wäre aber die Flächenpressung am Schnurlaufröllchen, denke speziell die Billig-Miniatur-Kugellager kommen da schnell an die Grenze ihrer Belastbarkeit...


 

genau das ist es wasich auch sagen wollte, da wird gemessen gezerrt und gewogen, das mag ja theoretisch alles wunderbar sein, die Praxis sieht halt anders aus, da wird nicht auf Deufel komm raus die Bremse zugeknallt und mit 40kg Schnüren der barsch hereingabollert (um das mal überspitzt zu formulieren)
einen Waller von 160cm mit ner 2000 Rolle und 7 kg geflecht, das macht dann 45min richtig Laune und das ist es was ICH will. Nicht den Fisch einfach einleiern. Naja ich arbeite mit der Bremse und meinem Tackle, andere kloppen die Bremse zu bis kurz vor Schnurbruch und die bleibt dann so, jeder nach seinem geschmack


----------



## rainer1962 (28. August 2007)

*AW: Ist Daiwa noch Daiwa?*

p.s.nicht dass Missvertsändnisse aufkommen, das mit dem Waller stimmt zwar, der war aber nur Beifang beim Zanderfischen, nicht dass jemand meint ich würde mit solchem Gerät gezielt Waller nachjagen, aber da kann man durchaus sehen was solch gerät im Stande ist zu leisten, vorausgesetzt es ist
a) aufeinander abgestimmt und 
b) man hat das nötige Drillegfühl gepaart mit
c) dem dazugehörigen Glück

psps. für mich gibt es eigentlich nicht teuer oder billig sondern nur gut oder schlecht, will heissen ich fische mit dem gerät dass ich mit leisten kann und das mir spass macht. Ähnl. wie Thomas und Margeaux es sagen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. August 2007)

*AW: Ist Daiwa noch Daiwa?*



heinzrch schrieb:


> Das mit den steifen Rotoren ist wohl eher theoretischer Natur, da ja kaum jemand bei solchem Gegendruck mit einer Stationärrolle noch versucht gegenzukurbeln. Und wenn der Fisch Schnur nimmt, steht der Rotor, und die elastische Verformung ist unerheblich.


#d Das hat nichts nichts mit Kurbeln zu tun. Sondern mit Bremsen!!!
Die Spule wird angedrückt durch die "Zusatzbremse", arbeitet nicht mehr, die Bremswirkung zieht stärker an, der Rotor noch mehr, **Peng**, exponentielle Selbstabwürgung und "Explosion". Kann das Schnulaufröllchen oben am Spulenrand machen, oder die Rotorwange an der Spulenglocke.

Der Pi*Daumen Test: mit dem dicken Daumen das Schnurlaufröllchen gegen Spulenrand drücken.
letzlich allen Umlenkungen zum Trotz muß dieses Röllchen das tragen, durch das Flaschenzugprinzip einer Umlenkrolle verstärkt sich der Druck ja sogar noch. Ein Ende zum Fisch, ein Ende auf der Spule, dazwischen hängt das Röllchen, allerdings mit 90Grad Umlenkung anstelle 180. Macht die Sache weit schwieriger.

Haben einige schon erfahren und hier im Board berichtet. Wie schon gesagt und noch mal deutlich: Das sind (eigentlich) schwerste Spinnrollen der Daiwa 3500/4000 Größe die einer Shimano 6000/8000 entsprechen. Das nimmt man fürs Waller oder schwere Dorschangeln, nicht mal eine Hechtgröße ist das eigentlich (zum Spinnen). Bei kleinen Rollen der 2500-4000er Shimano-Größe reden wir mal vlt. über 4kg, kommt noch, da siehts ja noch übler aus.



> die 7.5 kg auf dem Schnurlaufröllchen sind auch schon ziemlich heftig, das entspräche über 10 kg am Endring


Was soll das für eine Rechnung sein? |kopfkrat
Die Schnur als Linie hat überall gleiche Zugkräfte und Bewegungsgeschwindigkeiten (sofern nicht eingeklemmt), das ist ja gerade der physikalische Idealfall, ein verbundener Kraft- und Bewegungsvektor, Umlenkungen addieren/multiplizieren die Kräfte dann.

Effektive Hebelwirkungen sind was anderes, da muß man dann Rutendruckpunkt = effektive Länge mal Hebel und Gegenhebel rechnen, kommen etliche kg*m entsprechend Nm (Newton*meter).



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich träume ja immer noch von eine "Kategorisierung" von Angelgerät hinsichtlich des Einsatzzweckes/Häufigkeit:
> Hobby/Gelegenheitsangler
> Leidenschaftlicher Angler
> (Halb)Profis


Thomas hat schon recht: 

Es ist eine Frage des Anspruches und des Einsatzgebietes, was will ich damit tun. Wer gezielt auch die Waller und Großhechte an der möglichst leichten Spinnrute erfolgreich drillen will, hat ganz andere Ansprüche als der Gelegenheits- oder auch Ansitzangler. Der eine ist meist froh wenn sich überhaupt was tut, der andere (Ansitz) kann hemmungslos überdimensionieren, dort ist das kein Problem.
Der Spinnangler wünscht sich aber "Kraftzwerge", sehr stark und leicht, ich zumindest und von einigen anderen weiß ich es auch. :m #h
Das müssen wir natürlich sauber unterscheiden.

Ich werde sowieso an der Rollenzugklassifizierung arbeiten, einfach weil ich es brauche für meine Angelei, und weil jede Schnurzugkraftüberlegung ohne die passende kräftige Rolle hinkt. Bei den starken dünnen Geflechten tut sich da auch eine neue Dimension auf, wir reden hier über Kräfte über 5kg und auch leicht von 10-12kg, die man eher dem Big-Game zuordnete.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. August 2007)

*AW: Ist Daiwa noch Daiwa?*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> stimmt aber so nicht Pauli
> die Shimanos sind durchaus teurer als die hier erhältlichen Certates und Infinitys, anders siehts bei Exist und Brazinho aus, die leigen im gleichen preissegment.


Rainer, das Problem ist einfach, daß Shimano Rollen ohne großen Fehl und Tadel baut und Daiwa nicht, büschen teuer ist das ja so in der Liste - was ich frech finde, aber das was eine Twin Power 5000 PG mit Großwelsen leistet ist überzeugend, genauso wie sich 3000/4000er BlueArc/Applause erfolgreich mit Großwelsen jenseits 2m maßen. Und Stellas gibts wenn man such auch gegen ~300 EUR.

Einer Daiwa bis unterhalb der Infinity traue ich das schon mal gar nicht mehr zu, und selbst da bin ich noch skeptisch. Daiwa baut die von mir gesichteten Rollen einfach zu leicht, und im Ernstfall ist es vollkommen egal welches Teil versagt. Vlt. bin ich da aber auch zu sehr Purist oder zu ehrgeizig, ich will möglichst jeden Fisch den ich dran bekomme auch landen. Die Diskussion hatten wir aber schon mal :m

Hänge doch mal eine Gießkanne an die Exist!  Anleitung kommt ...

Insofern sollte ich natürlich beischreiben bei meinen Beiträgen zu Rollen:
Immer unter dem Anspruch unüberwindliche "Kraftzwerge" 

Die Bilder sind doch keine Infinitys, hab ich keider bisher noch nicht begrabbelt und tiefer analysiert. Klaus aber schon, und an der Flansch-Achsenlagerung sind alle durchgefallen (außer Exist, war nicht da), das ist Spielkram was Daiwa da am Übergang Stationärachse-Ritzel macht. 

Ergo: Shimano, eine Stradic 4000 FB (2007) macht für 129 EURonen einen erstaunlich guten Eindruck (ich finde persönlich nur die Übersetzung zu hoch), und muß bei dem Preis bei Klaus auch nicht sooo lange im schweren Einsatz halten. Immerhin ist die soweit einfach und solide aufgebaut, daß man nicht mit "Versagen im Drill" rechnen muß. :g
Für mich der schlimmste Fehler, schon weit weit schlimmer als "Versagen nach dem Drill". Verschleißfragen spielen in dem Zusammenhang ja nichtmal richtig mit.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. August 2007)

*AW: Ist Daiwa noch Daiwa?*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> genau das ist es wasich auch sagen wollte, da wird gemessen gezerrt und gewogen, das mag ja theoretisch alles wunderbar sein, die Praxis sieht halt anders aus, da wird nicht auf Deufel komm raus die Bremse zugeknallt und mit 40kg Schnüren der barsch hereingabollert (um das mal überspitzt zu formulieren)


Meine Erfahrung sieht ein bischen anders aus. Gute Fische wie Hecht, Karpfen, Graskarpfen oder auch gute Döbel  hocken immer genau gerne da, wo es Schwierigkeiten gibt. Also Bremse weit zu, Druck und raus den Fisch aus dem Hindernisbereich.
Selbst an einer L-Spinne wie einer Byron-30 oder Sportex 1 kann man die Rolle (2000-3000) schnell überlasten und sogar fix schroten, da reichen dann auch 3kg Zug in kräftigen Rucken. Eine Rolle die das dann nicht aushält, ist in meinen Augen ein Schaiss-Ding (Müll und Verriss). 

Wenn ich hindernisfreies Wasser und Platz habe ist das gar nicht so das Problem.
Und Uferangeln oder Bootsangeln sind 2 ganz verschiedene Paar Schuhe, vom Boot hat man weniger Hindernisse, kann sich ziehen lassen und die Schnurlänge reicht immer, der Angriffs- und Drillpunkt nach oben sorgt für eine bessere Fischermüdung, insgesamt ist es viel einfacher. Als Uferangler und vor allem noch Uferspinnangler am schwierigen hindernisreichen Gewässerabschnitt große Fische herauszuzerren, das ist was anderes.

Umgekehrt kommt als Uferangler an der Talsperre oder vergleichbaren großen (freien) Seen wieder das Problem mit der Schnurlänge, im ruhigen tiefen Wasser können große Fische am L oder M-Gerät auch phantastische Abzüge hinlegen und die Schnur "ausziehen". Mir noch nicht passiert, aber einige Karpfenfangberichte hören sich durchaus horribel an mit hunderten m. Sowas soll mir auch nicht passieren, daher muß die Schnurreserve auch noch gut sein, und vor allem muß das Gerät Kraft aufbauen können um den Fisch zu stoppen.

Großhecht ~1m heißt nach meiner Nachmessung der Rollenbremse: min. ~5kg Zug sauber und sanft Bremsen ist angesagt, alles darunter reicht nicht. Besser mehr, viel mehr Reserve. Der letzte große auf beengten Verhältnissen machte weit mehr. 

Und an leichtem Gerät ist zuletzt die Rolle immer noch eine Reserve, wenn die Rute aufgegeben hat. Viele Fische sind so noch gelandet worden, starke Schnur und starke Rolle können es oft noch richten, sofern freies Wasser die Hindernisgefahren nicht bietet. 

Meine Rechnung sieht so aus:

Da investiert man hunderte und tausende ins Gerät, angelt viele Stunden und Tage dem Fisch hinterher (letztlich ganze Lebensjahre) und dann, im Falle des wirklichen Glücksfalles wenn sich ein wirklicher toller Großfisch an meine Angel verirrt, dann soll meine Rolle evtl. einen Schwachpunkt bieten? |uhoh:
No se ## , das teste ich vorher mindestens aus, genauso wie Schnüre und Knoten. Um sicherzugehen muß ich da sowieso selber genau ran.


----------



## Ullov Löns (28. August 2007)

*AW: Ist Daiwa noch Daiwa?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Bei kleinen Rollen der 2500-4000er Shimano-Größe reden wir mal vlt. über 4kg, kommt noch, da siehts ja noch übler aus.


 
Ich hab ja nun von dem ganzen physikalischen und mechanischen Kram gar keine Ahnung und vielleicht ist das auch gut so. 

Wieso reichen 4kg Bremsdruck nicht aus? Du bezeichnest mich ja immer als Powerdriller, aber ganz so ist das nicht. Bei regelmäßiger Schnurwartung sehe kein Problem mit einer 4kg Schnur auf Mefo, Hecht, Zander und Dorsch zu angeln. Ich finde das überhaupt nicht übel, sondern sehe das bei entsprechend abgestimmten Gerät eher als Vorteil. Ich hebe ja nun keine Fische an der Schnur aus dem Wasser. Eine 17er Fireline ist ein Ankerseil und was ich bei sowas an Angelkomfort einbüße ist erheblich.

Ich sehe das eher so wie Rainer und Thomas. Zum einen sollte man das Gerät haben, welches man braucht, zum anderen darf jeder das benutzen, was er sich leisten kann.

Allerdings muß ich eine Einschränkung machen. Meine Capricorn hat nach relativ kurzer Zeit den Abgang gemacht. Meine Shimanos sehen nach jahrelangem Einsatz in Süß- und teilweise sehr salzigem Wasser z.T. aus wie Hupe, aber laufen, laufen und laufen. 
Dabei sind auch Rollen aus dem Midpreissegment, wie Symetre, Stradic, und (fällt mir gerade nicht ein). Diese sind teil ein wenig ausgelatscht, aber in ihren Grundfunktionen einwandfrei. Sie wickeln sauber, bremsen gut und quietschen nicht.

Einzig eine viel und hochgelobte TP3000F habe ich mal geschrottet, wobei ich denke, dass ich sie zu oft gespült und zu wenig geölt habe.

Selbst wenn man allgemein eher wenig angelt, aber regelmäßig im Urlaub seinem Hobby fröhnen will, lohnt sich die Anschaffung etwas hochwertigerem. 

Wer seine Arc eine Woche mit nach Dänemark nimmt und sie nicht sorgfältigst pflegt, der kann sie anschließend wegschmeissen. Das passiert einem mit einer TP oder Stradic oder einer (alten) Symetre nicht. Wenn ich nach jeder Fahrt mit meinen neuen Auto, dass Öl nachfüllen müßte, dann würde ich das nicht fahren.

Angelrollen sind Gebrauchsgegenstände bei denen die Qualität nicht nur auf der Ebene Bremse, Schnurverlegung und Seidenlauf liegt, sondern auch in der Benutzerfreundlichkeit. Es ist doch erstaunlich, das Daiwa (und andere) jetzt mit einer Eigenschaft werben, die Shimanos schon ewig besitzen, nämlich der relativen Salzwasserfestigkeit. 

Für das ganz normale wochenendliche Angeln reicht weniger oft aus, allerdings wenn dann der Meteraal, der Megakarpfen oder der Monsterdorsch sich an den Köder verirren, dann ist bei einigen Herstellern schnell Bruch vorprogrammiert, es sei den man hängt sich so ein 5000 oder 6000 Monster mit zwei Rollenfüßen an den Stock. Das ist wohl mehr so eine Steinzeitinnovation.

Mit 4kg Bremsdruck habe ich keine Probleme einen 90er Hecht in die Richtung zu zwingen, die ich vorgebe.

Dann lieber teure, aber verläßliche 4kg Bremsdruck.

Uli


----------



## Pikepauly (28. August 2007)

*AW: Ist Daiwa noch Daiwa?*

@Rainer 1962

Hätte das vieleicht anders ausdrücken sollen. Wollte nur sagen, daß ich mich über Dets Posting gefreut habe.
Ich kann die Qualität von Daiwa Rollen nicht beurteilen. Schlicht deswegen weil ich keine habe!! Das soll aber nicht bedeuten, daß sie schlechter als die von mir bevorzugten Shimanskis sind.

Ich habe auch keinen solchen Überblick über die High-Ender wie Du, da ich selbst nur 2-3 Rollen habe die ich in die Top Klasse zählen würde.

Kann mir also über Daiwa, absolut kein Urteil erlauben und wollte daß auch nicht
ausdrücken.

Sry

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Pikepauly (28. August 2007)

*AW: Ist Daiwa noch Daiwa?*

@Uli
Das war ein schönes Posting.


----------



## Ullov Löns (28. August 2007)

*AW: Ist Daiwa noch Daiwa?*

Hä? Wieso?

Uli


----------



## Pikepauly (28. August 2007)

*AW: Ist Daiwa noch Daiwa?*

Weils stimmt und das ganze mal aus der Sicht des Anglers und nicht aus der Sicht des Ingenieurs betrachtet.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. August 2007)

*AW: Ist Daiwa noch Daiwa?*

Uli, ich muß doch noch nachmessen. 
Die Angabe bezog sich auf die in der Größe  deutlich "weicheren" Daiwas. 
(bekloppt daß Daiwa deutlich andere Größen verwendet als Shimano, Ryobi) Wieviel wirklich interessiert mich einfach mal für meine Einsatzplanung. Eine TP 4000 mit XT-Rotor hält wohl schon mehr aus


----------



## Ullov Löns (28. August 2007)

*AW: Ist Daiwa noch Daiwa?*

Das ist doch wurscht. Was willste nachmessen. Grau ist alle Theorie. Meine 4000 TP fische ich auch mit 10er Geflecht. Ich muß doch nicht ständig an Grenzen des technisch evt. machbaren gehen, sondern mich mit dem anglerisch Nötigem beschäftigen. Ich kaufe mir doch keine 4000, weil ich damit mehr Bremsdruck habe.

Meine kleine Stella hält auch jede Menge aus. Wichtig ist doch schlicht, dass man den Zielfisch bändigen kann. Wenn dann, wie bei Rainer mal ein großes Teil am Stock tobt und das Gerät, Rute wie Rolle, noch Reserven hat bzw. (entschuldige bitte Rainer) das nötige Glück und Können dazu kommen, dann ist doch alles gut. 

Uli


----------



## Chrizzi (28. August 2007)

*AW: Ist Daiwa noch Daiwa?*

Ich hab noch 2 alte Daiwa Regal-Z 3500. Die Teile sind nicht kaputt zu kriegen. Die Schnurverlegung ist ok, nur die Bremse ist nicht so das wahre. Dennoch denke ich, dass man damit jeden Fisch rausbekommen kann, wenn man etwas drillen kann.

Jedoch hat mich die Stella etwas überzeugt, da ein Kumpel die Rolle seit etwa 2 Jahren an der Küste hat und die immernoch super läuft. In der Rolle selbst soll wohl kaum Verschleiß sein, das Öl ist immer klar. Im gegensatz zu Technium MgS und TwinPower FA - da war das Öl nach einem Einsatz grau/schwarz. 

Ob Daiwa da mithalten kann weiß ich nicht, aber ich kann mir Vorstellen das die das schaffen. 

Jedoch wird das in der Liga Exist/Morethan Branzino sein. Da es die hier nicht gibt und kaum Erfahrungsberichte dazu gibt, speziell solche Verschleißerscheinungen (schwarzes Öl nach einem Einsatz) würde ich zur Stella tendieren, statt zu einer Daiwa. 

Wenn Rainer nun seine Rollen aufschraubt und sagt das Öl ist klar - dann haben die Teile keinen Verschleiß und ich würde sie für besser halten als Shimano. Immerhin dürfte dass das zweite mal sein, dass das Innenleben der Rolle Tageslicht sieht (einmal beim Zusammenbau). 

Leider kann man hier (zumindestens hat hier kein Händler diese Rollen) solche Rollen (07' Stella, Exist, Morethan Branzino, oder andere Interessante) nicht einmal vorher anschauen. Auch hab ich irgendwo gelesen, dass die Steez Exist nicht für Salzwasser geeignet ist, da muss man dann auch drauf achten und kann nicht einfach daran gehen nach dem Motto: "Ist doch teuer genug, dann kann die das auch". Sowas hat mir der Händler erzählt als ich frage ob die "Steez" (die hat er da) salzwasserfest ist. 

Mit den neuen Daiwarollen kenn ich micht nicht aus, ich hab nur mal an einer Certate gekurbelt, die lief da super und die Rolle hat eigendlich die richtige Größe zum Spinnfischen, was man von den 4000er Shimanos nicht unbedingt behaupten kann (da wäre die 3000er gut).


----------



## Noob-Flyer (28. August 2007)

*AW: Ist Daiwa noch Daiwa?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> exponentielle Selbstabwürgung
> 
> Was meinst du damit?
> 
> ...



Das sind die Sachen die ich nicht ganz verstanden habe. Leider fahre ich morgen in den Urlaub und habe nicht mehr viel Zeit hier für. Aber ich könnte ggf. mal eben 5 kg an meine Infinity hängen, falls ich mich das beim anheben dann noch traue:q

Meiner 45gr Shimano Spinnrute würden glaube ich die 5kg nicht so gut zu Gesicht stehen 

Bei einer 3m Rute bedeutet das ganze ja bei 5kg Bremskraft ja auch nur, dass du mit einer Kraft äq. ca. 25kg auf Höhe des Rollenhalters gegenhalten musst. Mich hat dazu noch kein Süsswasserfisch bringen können. Kein 1.10m Hecht und kein 20kg Karpfen.


----------



## Noob-Flyer (28. August 2007)

*AW: Ist Daiwa noch Daiwa?*

Hab mal 5kg angehoben, passiert aber nichts spannendes...


----------



## rainer1962 (28. August 2007)

*AW: Ist Daiwa noch Daiwa?*

Pauli alles klaro, bin ja letztendlich auch eher Shimano Fan als daiwa Fan obwohl Brazinho (fürs Salzwasser) und Exist (kein Salzwasser) alles klaro Chrissi #6
und ach ja....aufschrauben tu ich die Rollen im Leben nicht, wenn gewartet wird dann in der Firma des herstellers, sonst bekomme ich die im Leben net mehr zugeschraubt
Es geht mir da wie Uli NULL Ahnung von der Materie die Dinger müssen laufen und funzen aus die Maus:vik:


----------



## Chrizzi (28. August 2007)

*AW: Ist Daiwa noch Daiwa?*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> Pauli alles klaro, bin ja letztendlich auch eher Shimano Fan als daiwa Fan obwohl Brazinho (fürs Salzwasser) und Exist (kein Salzwasser) alles klaro Chrissi #6


 
Die sind beide für's Salzwasser. Ich meinte die Steez Exist, oder "Exist Steez Custom" (eBay-Shops) oder wie die Rolle sonst noch heißt. -> http://www.japantackle.com/Daiwa_reels/Daiwa_Exist_Steez.htm
Da steht das mit dem Süßwasser

Die normale Exist ist Salzwasser geeignet, genauso wie die Morethan Branzino.


----------



## rainer1962 (28. August 2007)

*AW: Ist Daiwa noch Daiwa?*



> Wieso reichen 4kg Bremsdruck nicht aus? Du bezeichnest mich ja immer als Powerdriller, aber ganz so ist das nicht. Bei regelmäßiger Schnurwartung sehe kein Problem mit einer 4kg Schnur auf Mefo, Hecht, Zander und Dorsch zu angeln. Ich finde das überhaupt nicht übel, sondern sehe das bei entsprechend abgestimmten Gerät eher als Vorteil. Ich hebe ja nun keine Fische an der Schnur aus dem Wasser. Eine 17er Fireline ist ein Ankerseil und was ich bei sowas an Angelkomfort einbüße ist erheblich


 
meine Rede und entschuldigen wofür Uli, sicher gehört das Glück immer dazu einen solchen Brocken zu landen, wenn ich aber die Rolle sprich Bremse auf max Power gestellt habe funzt das natürlich nicht mehr, will heissen man soll damit etwas spielen #6
letztendlich verhaftet man durch solch eine Zusammenstellung sprich Ankerseile überdimensionierte Ruten und Rollen mit Sicherheit den ein oder anderen Fisch.
Gründe kennen wir ja dafür
schweres Gerät: schneller ermüdend somit nicht so lange fischen an sich geschweige denn so konzentriert
dicke Schnür: erkennung der Bisse und Köderspiel ist auch immer so ne Sache
@ Det
und im übrigen will ich den hecht sehen der mich mit ner 7kg Spider und ner 2000er Rolle in verlegenheit bringt. Von wegen zig m Schnur geben und so, da lach ich mich kaputt. Eher zerlegt es da, der Rolle und schnur entsprechenden gerätezusammenstellung, die Rute. Im übrigen fische ich ausser auf Waller "nur" 8 kg Schnüre, auch aif den 4000er Shimanos. Un bevor ichs vergesse....
das ganze nicht nur vom Boot sondern auch vom Ufer aus!!!!!!!!!!!!!Nicht nur am baggersee sondern im Altrhein und natürlich im Strom also mit Hindernissen ist stets zu rechnen!!!!
Ach ja ein beispiel zu deiner doch so hochgelobten Arc
Der 96er letztes Jahr....da musste ich die Spule mit der Hand anstossen aber nicht weil sie zu fest zugedreht. Auch war der hecht nicht gerade saft und kraftlos.....das passiert mir bei KEINER meiner Shimanos oder Daiwas, wobei das völlig egal ist ob es sich um Technium, TP Stradic, Infinity, Exist, oder sonstwas handelt, das mal so am Rande erwähnt.....
ach ja noch was....gib mal den Link für die 300€ Stellas, dann werde ich gleich noch die ein oder andere Bestellung rausjagen....
auch weiß ich nicht wie du die Kräfte messen willst die dir ein hecht während des Drills entgegensetzt, ausserdem gibts es schon den ein oder anderen trick Fische vom Hinderniss fernzuhalten, dazu gehört aber NICHt die Bremse zu und durchkurbeln. Was natürlich bei dementsprechendem gerät durchaus funzt sprich 5000er Rolle 40 kg Schnur und ner Rhino big Fish 
aber genau das ist ja Dein Drillverhalten (blos nicht einen auskommen lassen, also schnell ans Ufer damit) und gemäß Deiner eigenen Worte, sprich den Drillbericht eines Hechtes ist dieser auch noch sehr hektisch, sorry ich habe bisher noch keinen zweiten Mann gebraucht der zur sicherung des Fisches dient. Das musste mal raus denn Deine Darstellung über meine Angelweise ärgert mich einfach Det, du stellst mich hier als Bootsangler über freiem Wasser hin der Fische ewig weit laufen lässt weit gefehlt!!!!.
Fische Deine Arcs kriitisiere eiter Gerät das du nicht kennst und messe die Kräfte die da eventuell wirken können mir wurscht, ich fische weiter wie bisher und bin mir sicher meine Tacklezusammenstellung passt und die Bremsen werden weiterhin kreischen.
Im übrigen finde ich es nicht unbedingt so dolle wenn du hier Tackle kritisierst das du nie gefischt hast sorry aber sich auf irgendwelche Aussagen zu verlassen ist nicht gut.
Aber ich habe ja keine Ahnung von der Feinmechanik, bei mir müssen die Rollen nur funzen net mehr und net weniger. In diesem Sinne
so long Det


----------



## rainer1962 (28. August 2007)

*AW: Ist Daiwa noch Daiwa?*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Die sind beide für's Salzwasser. Ich meinte die Steez Exist, oder "Exist Steez Custom" (eBay-Shops) oder wie die Rolle sonst noch heißt. -> http://www.japantackle.com/Daiwa_reels/Daiwa_Exist_Steez.htm
> Da steht das mit dem Süßwasser
> 
> Die normale Exist ist Salzwasser geeignet, genauso wie die Morethan Branzino.


 
sry war mein Fehler mit der Exist#6


----------



## Chrizzi (28. August 2007)

*AW: Ist Daiwa noch Daiwa?*

Was ist dabei nur komisch finde, ist, dass andere Shops die im Salzwasserprogram haben... Ganz komische Rolle 

Z.B. ist die Rolle bei www.umiduri.jp zu finden (Salzwasserteil von bass.jp)


----------



## Master of fishing (28. August 2007)

*AW: Ist Daiwa noch Daiwa?*

daiwa stellt auch manchmal müll produkte her es kann nicht jedes produkt super sein


----------



## rainer1962 (28. August 2007)

*AW: Ist Daiwa noch Daiwa?*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Was ist dabei nur komisch finde, ist, dass andere Shops die im Salzwasserprogram haben... Ganz komische Rolle
> 
> Z.B. ist die Rolle bei www.umiduri.jp zu finden (Salzwasserteil von bass.jp)


wird vielleicht ein Fehler des Webmasters sein oder so....
ich befasse mich diesbezügl nichtdenn ich fische nicht im Salzwasser


----------



## Chrizzi (28. August 2007)

*AW: Ist Daiwa noch Daiwa?*

Kann sein... nur ich such eine Rolle für's MeFo angeln... leider hab ich grad nicht so das Geld um mir blind irgendwas zu kaufen, dazu ist es eigendlich schöner wenn man hier im Laden Garantie auf sowas hat.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. August 2007)

*AW: Ist Daiwa noch Daiwa?*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> @ Det
> und im übrigen will ich den hecht sehen der mich mit ner 7kg Spider und ner 2000er Rolle in verlegenheit bringt. Von wegen zig m Schnur geben und so, da lach ich mich kaputt. Eher zerlegt es da, der Rolle und schnur entsprechenden gerätezusammenstellung, die Rute.


Am 13.01.07 hätte ich mit so einer Combo entweder einen scharfen Knall oder bei entsprechend stabiler Rute und am Endpunkt zugeknallter Rolle auch mehr Chrashes gehört. :m Oder auf Nimmerwiedersehen mit aller Schnur und Köder undrillbar verschwunden, weil nachfolgen unmöglich. Man hat nicht immer den besten Drillplatz 
Ich sah ihn, trug ihn, und releaste ihn (bzw. SIE, Verzeihung Madame mit dem dicken Eier-Bäuchlein ) 
Und ich habe schon schlimmeres erlebt, aber das ist die andere Geschichte von meinen letzten Hechtabrissen/abbissen vor in 3 Tagen genau 9 Jahren.
Next Time when we meet, I will win! :g :vik:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. August 2007)

*AW: Ist Daiwa noch Daiwa?*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> Der 96er letztes Jahr....da musste ich die Spule mit der Hand anstossen aber nicht weil sie zu fest zugedreht. Auch war der hecht nicht gerade saft und kraftlos....


Versteh ich nicht, bei mir geben die sauber Schnur, und man kann auch mal eine fitte neue Spule nehmen, wenn die alte Überholung bedarf. Die Bremse ist da nämlich drin  und ne neue Spule sehr günstig.

Wieso stellte ich DICH hin? Verstehe ich alles nicht.

Ist mir letztlich auch schnurz was ihr mit euren Sachen macht, tut es so oder so, wird schon bei jedem anders funzen. #c
Für mich zählt primär einzig und allein, daß ich mein Gerät so abgestimmt, ausgeknautscht optimiert, getestet und parat habe daß mir bei den nächsten Begegnungen mit großen Fischen möglichst nie wieder sowas passiert, was mir schon mal passiert ist, und was ich nicht vergessen habe. Irgendwann schickt einem die Jagdgöttin wieder mal so ein Urvieh an den Haken, und dann kommt es drauf an oder eben nicht. Aber das wird jeder Angler individuell und anders sehen, ist ja auch gut so, jeder macht seine Erfahrungen, die meinen muß ich niemand aufdrängen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. August 2007)

*AW: Ist Daiwa noch Daiwa?*

@Noob-Flyer

>>>exponentielle Selbstabwürgung

>>Was meinst du damit?
Schnurzug steigt an, Rotor und/oder Röllchen wird rangezogen, verstärkt beim auftreffen den Bremsdruck, Bremse blockiert noch stärker und damit zieht Rotor und/oder Röllchen noch stärker heran - es macht Ruckzuck peng. Die Entlastung durch die Bremse wird ruckartig gestoppt.

>>>....durch das Flaschenzugprinzip einer Umlenkrolle verstärkt sich der Druck ja sogar noch. Ein Ende zum Fisch, ein Ende auf der Spule, dazwischen hängt das Röllchen, allerdings mit 90Grad Umlenkung anstelle 180. Macht die Sache weit schwieriger.

>>Was hat denn eine Umlenkrolle mit der Kraft da zu tun? Die Seilkraft ist davor und dahinter näherungsweise gleich. Oder was meinst du?

Schau dir mal den Flaschenzug an, die beiden Seile um eine Rolle tragen beide addiert das darauf befindliche Röllchen. Daran hängt der Bügelarm bei der Rolle, nicht das Nutzgewicht. Die Scherwirkung um 90 Grad belastet dann in beide Richtungen, so daß eine Kraft von näherungsweise F mal Wurzel(2) auf das Röllchen ausgeübt wird.

>>>Bei kleinen Rollen der 2500-4000er Shimano-Größe reden wir mal vlt. über 4kg, kommt noch, da siehts ja noch übler aus.

>>Du meinst also mehr als 4kg hält die nicht aus? Bzw. es kommt dann zur "Backenbremse"?

Nein, man wird irgendwie leicht mißverstanden. 
Bei 4kg mit Federwaage bog sich eine Exage 2500 mal sehr bedenklich, teste ich nochmal nach. 
Die Daiwa Sweepfire 2500 macht auch einen sehr weichen Eindruck, mal sehen.

>>>Was soll das für eine Rechnung sein?
>>Ein bisschen was für die Reibschlüssige Verbindung musst du schon dazu tun...
Also bei SIC-Ringen, TiN-Kanten und kugelgelagerten Röllchen kannste den Verlust doch vernachlässigen, das ist keinesfalls 5%.

>>>GroßHecht ~1m heißt nach meiner Nachmessung der Rollenbremse: min. ~5kg Zug sauber und sanft Bremsen ist angesagt, alles darunter reicht nicht.
>>Starke Hechte bei euch!
Nicht nur hier, allerdings auch längst nicht alle (leider), kenne ich aus Schweden auch, macht bestimmt Klima und Wasser 

Und zu den Hebeln: Wer hebt denn 4, 5, 8 oder 10kg voll über die Rute. In einem solchen Fall wird man möglichst eher die Rute entlasten und den Zug auf die Rolle geben. 5kg an einer einigermaßen starken Spinnrute waagerecht hoch zu heben, das bedarf schon ordentlich Muckies. 
Allerdings verkürzt sich durch die Biegung der Rute der Hebel der Last fortwährend bei ansteigender Last, irgendwann ist die vordere Hand dann am aktiven Hebepunkt, und mehr wird es dann auch nicht. Nur kann man mit einer "Rute am Ende" auch keine Richtungskraft mehr auf den Fisch ausüben, dann liegt die ganze Drilllast und Verantwortung auch wieder bei der Rolle.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. August 2007)

*AW: Ist Daiwa noch Daiwa?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Hast Du die 4 kg Zug über eine Rute aufgebaut, oder nur linear an der Schnur gezogen, so dass die 4 kg direkt auf die Rolle wirkten.


Testweise nur linear an der Schnur an der Rolle, ohne Betrachtung der Rute, die man somit erstmal außen vor lassen kann. Insofern ist das auch gut vergleichbar.



> Ich kann mit nämlich nur schwer vorstellen, mit einer Spinnrute, die auf eine 2500er Rolle abgestimmt ist 4kg Zug auszuüben|kopfkrat Ich habe es zumindest noch nicht probiert, mit ner Speedmaster 300MH nen 8 Pfündigen Hecht aus dem Wasser zu heben


Eventuell kann genau sowas passieren, wenn Du gegen einen Fisch und seine Fluchtrichtung auf, in oder hinter ein Hindernis voll gegenhalten mußt. Ich schätze, Du würdest es auch probieren. 
Das interessante ist eigentlich, daß unsere Geflechtschnüre da inzwischen ganz schnell mit >10kg die stärkste Komponente sein werden, der Rest der Combo hat damit das Problem.


----------



## Noob-Flyer (28. August 2007)

*AW: Ist Daiwa noch Daiwa?*

>>>exponentielle Selbstabwürgung

.....durch die Bremse wird ruckartig gestoppt.
Ok, war also eine Wortneuschöpfung von dir:m[/COLOR]


Schau dir mal den Flaschenzug an, die beiden Seile um eine Rolle tragen beide addiert das darauf befindliche Röllchen. Daran hängt der Bügelarm bei der Rolle, nicht das Nutzgewicht. Die Scherwirkung um 90 Grad belastet dann in beide Richtungen, so daß eine Kraft von näherungsweise F mal Wurzel(2) auf das Röllchen ausgeübt wird.

Ahh, verstanden was du meinst, da stimme ich natürlich zu!

>>Du meinst also mehr als 4kg hält die nicht aus? Bzw. es kommt dann zur "Backenbremse"?

Nein, man wird irgendwie leicht mißverstanden. 
Bei 4kg mit Federwaage bog sich eine Exage 2500 mal sehr bedenklich, teste ich nochmal nach. 
Die Daiwa Sweepfire 2500 macht auch einen sehr weichen Eindruck, mal sehen.

Ich mach dann gleich mal ein Bild der Infinity mit 5kg, falls ich Batterien für die Kamera finde...

Also bei SIC-Ringen, TiN-Kanten und kugelgelagerten Röllchen kannste den Verlust doch vernachlässigen, das ist keinesfalls 5%.

Ich weiß, diesmal war es eher Scherzhaft


Nicht nur hier, allerdings auch längst nicht alle (leider), kenne ich aus Schweden auch, macht bestimmt Klima und Wasser 

Leider noch keinen der kräftigen Burschen gefangen, komme eh zu selten zum Angeln#q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. August 2007)

*AW: Ist Daiwa noch Daiwa?*



Noob-Flyer schrieb:


> Ich mach dann gleich mal ein Bild der Infinity mit 5kg, falls ich Batterien für die Kamera finde...


Klasse! #6



> Leider noch keinen der kräftigen Burschen gefangen, komme eh zu selten zum Angeln#q


Drück dir die Daumen für einen schönen! #6 #6
Ich meine die hier z.B. als kleine unter 80cm öfter auftretenden "unsichtbaren" Hechte, die oben auf der Wasseroberfläche als weiße Schaum+Gischtkugel tanzen, sofern sie richtig Druck bekommen. Das macht auch 'ne richtig fitte Forelle nicht besser. Konnte es am letzten Samstag bei KHof als Zuschauer mal wieder richtig gut beobachten, wo er mit seiner BP dem Hecht voll Contra und Feuer gab. Du siehst den Fisch zeitweise nicht mehr obwohl er praktisch komplett aus dem Wasser raus ist. Dies fit konditionierten sind meine Lieblingsfische. Wenn Leute verächtlich über Hecht und seine Drillpower sprechen, müssen das irgendwie andere Tiere oder in anderer Kondition sein. #c


----------



## rainer1962 (28. August 2007)

*AW: Ist Daiwa noch Daiwa?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Versteh ich nicht, bei mir geben die sauber Schnur, und man kann auch mal eine fitte neue Spule nehmen, wenn die alte Überholung bedarf. Die Bremse ist da nämlich drin  und ne neue Spule sehr günstig.
> 
> Wieso stellte ich DICH hin? Verstehe ich alles nicht.
> 
> ...


 

deswegen det:


> Wenn ich hindernisfreies Wasser und Platz habe ist das gar nicht so das Problem.
> Und Uferangeln oder Bootsangeln sind 2 ganz verschiedene Paar Schuhe, vom Boot hat man weniger Hindernisse, kann sich ziehen lassen und die Schnurlänge reicht immer, der Angriffs- und Drillpunkt nach oben sorgt für eine bessere Fischermüdung, insgesamt ist es viel einfacher. Als Uferangler und vor allem noch Uferspinnangler am schwierigen hindernisreichen Gewässerabschnitt große Fische herauszuzerren, das ist was anderes.
> 
> Umgekehrt kommt als Uferangler an der Talsperre oder vergleichbaren großen (freien) Seen wieder das Problem mit der Schnurlänge, im ruhigen tiefen Wasser können große Fische am L oder M-Gerät auch phantastische Abzüge hinlegen und die Schnur "ausziehen". Mir noch nicht passiert, aber einige Karpfenfangberichte hören sich durchaus horribel an mit hunderten m. Sowas soll mir auch nicht passieren, daher muß die Schnurreserve auch noch gut sein, und vor allem muß das Gerät Kraft aufbauen können um den Fisch zu stoppen.


 
was die Rolle betrifft...
die red hatte ich da gerade ein paar mal im Einsatz kann also weder am Verschleiß noch an sonstwas liegen.
Was das Karpfenfischen und der damit verbundene Schnurabzug betrifft....die haben da Gaaaaanz anderes Material, wir sprechen hier hauptsächlich über Spingerät oder sollte ich mich da irren????


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. August 2007)

*AW: Ist Daiwa noch Daiwa?*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> deswegen det:


Ej, ich habe lange Jahre von 1994 bis 2002 in Schweden fast ausschließlich dort geangelt, und das vom Boot. Jetzt bin ich hier armer schleppender Uferrutscher, weil die Gewässer zu klein sind oder auf der Talsperre kein Boot erlaubt ist. Das geht mir manchmal ganz schön auf den Keks, weil ich es anders gewohnt bin. Hätte KHof mich nicht 2006 sozusagen zu ausgedehnten Ufertouren verführt, ich hätte es von mir aus wohl nicht getan. Ist im Vergleich irgendwie immer ein bischen Selbstkasteiung, man kann es aber auch als eine Art Wandersport sehen 




> was die Rolle betrifft...
> die red hatte ich da gerade ein paar mal im Einsatz kann also weder am Verschleiß noch an sonstwas liegen.


Also die Bremse hab ich nicht geprüft, hatte und hab ja leider noch keinen Prüfstand.
Verstehe das Problem aber irgendwie nicht? Bei z.B. 2 oder 3kg gibt die nicht sauber Schnur? Oder sehr weit zu? |kopfkrat



> Was das Karpfenfischen und der damit verbundene Schnurabzug betrifft....die haben da Gaaaaanz anderes Material, wir sprechen hier hauptsächlich über Spingerät oder sollte ich mich da irren????


Wir sind doch hier mehr in Allgemein, da geht es nicht nur um das Spinnen. Zumindest vom Prinzip her ist es doch auch egal, ob Du eine Spinn-, Grund- oder Köfi-Montage hast, also ob Hecht oder Karpfen oder sonstwelche macht für eine Rolle doch Drilltechnisch kaum einen Unterschied. Beim Floater oder Treibbrot-Angeln auf Karpfen setze ich auch eher eine Spinnrute als eine schwere Grundrute ein. Und die an der Spinnrute gehakten Karpfen sind nicht mal selten, hatte auch schon einen dies Jahr! 

Die schweren "Grundwerkzeuge" sind schon was anderes, klar, richtig.

und - mal ein Sprung:

Im Tenor von Thomas' Post oben könnte man von den "Angelsituationsparametern" reden, oder wie immer man die nennt. Das wäre wohl besser zur Einschätzung und Vergleichbarkeit einer Situation.
Neben den "Anglerparametern", wer was wie oft und intensiv mit welchen Anspruch benutzt.


----------



## Noob-Flyer (28. August 2007)

*AW: Ist Daiwa noch Daiwa?*

Bin gerade alleine zu Hause und die Rolle mit 5kg unten dran in der einen Handen und die Kamera in der anderen Hand bekomme ich keine aussagekräftigen Bilder zu stande.

Kann ich ggf. in 10 Tagen nachliefern, wenn ich wieder zurück bin.

Die Verformung hält sich aber in Grenzen wo vorher ca. 3,5mm Platz ist, bleiben bei dem Gewicht noch ca. 2mm Spiel übrig. Ohne einen fest eingespannten Rollenhalter oder wenigstens einer zweiten Person, die im optimalen Winkel fotografieren kann, machen genauere Angaben keinen Sinn


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. August 2007)

*AW: Ist Daiwa noch Daiwa?*

Schade, stimmt aber, ist schwierig.

1. Trick: ich nehme eine alte Rute, altes ausgedientes einigermaßen starkes HT (>=Hechtrute), Rolle im Halter eingespannt, Ringe unbenutzt und senkrecht auf die HT-Spitze aufgestellt (geht natürlich ein bischen knirschen, egal), die hilft dann tragen, und ich hänge bzw. kurbele so und hänge dann das Gewicht langsam voll ein, will ja nur die max. Verformung sehen und keinen Bruch provozieren. Wenn das ganze ausgependelt ist, kann man mit einer Hand den Rutenstumpf mit Rolle halten, die andere schafft ein Freihandfoto. Für die nächsten nehme ich noch ein Stativ dazu, müßte noch schärfer werden.


----------



## Ulli3D (28. August 2007)

*AW: Ist Daiwa noch Daiwa?*

Die ganzen technischen Details mögen ja interessant sein, aber ich vergleiche es da lieber mit Sex |supergri

In meinem Alter kommt es nicht mehr darauf an, jeden Tag 3 mal zu bu..... Wichtig ist, wenn, dann soll es maximalen Spaß (Genuss) bringen. 

Das gilt für mich auch fürs Angeln. Ich möchte, wenn ich ans Wasser gehe, mich auf meine Komponenten verlassen können und das heißt für mich derzeit auf meine Daiwas und, ganz unerwartet, auf eine D.A.M. Quick Super 830, eine Rolle, die ich mir nie gekauft hätte, die ich aber geschenkt bekam und die mich, obwohl im Preissegment von ca. 60 €, überzeugt und bisher noch nicht enttäuscht hat, verlassen kann (Toller Schachtelsatz).

Die Diskussion wird einen Daiwa-Fan nicht von seinen Rollen abhalten und einen eingefleischten Shimano-Fan nicht überzeugen. Die Red Arc/ Blue Arc Fraktion kann man sowieso nicht überzeugen, die kennen anscheinend noch keine guten Rollen 

Allerdings muss ich ganz ehrlich zugeben, ich habe vor ein paar Wochen für meine Frau eine Regal 4i gekauft, da ich mit der als Rolle fürs einfache Spinnfischen zufrieden war, und habe deutliche Qualitätsunterschiede zu meiner alten Rolle feststellen können.


----------



## Moses (28. August 2007)

*AW: Ist Daiwa noch Daiwa?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich träume ja immer noch von eine "Kategorisierung" von Angelgerät hinsichtlich des Einsatzzweckes/Häufigkeit:
> Hobby/Gelegenheitsangler
> Leidenschaftlicher Angler
> (Halb)Profis



....eigentlich bin ich kein Freund von "halben Sachen", das würde sich ja dann genauso verhalten wie mit Baumarkt-Werkzeug : 2 Sterne Basic, 3 Sterne Profi und so weiter...
Warum? 
Entweder erfüllt ein Artikel seine zugesagten Eigenschaften oder nicht. Entweder kann ich mit nem Schraubenschlüssel ne Schraube aufdrehen oder er bricht ab und ich reiß mir die Flossen auf.
Wollte hier aber keine mathematischen Rechenkrieg auslösen, finde nur, wenn ich die Spule von ner Rolle mit dem kleinen Finger, ohne (!) Kraftaufwand locker mal 2-4mm zur Seite drücken kann.....dann brauch ich das nicht zu akzeptieren, schon gar nicht zu dem Preis.
(Waren immerhin 99,- beim Händler, runtergesetzt von 149,- für die exceler 3500e, ....und ja, ich weiß, gibt`s im Internet billiger...aber da kann ich nix vorher in die Hand nehmen, das muß sein bei ner neuen Rolle ;-)


----------



## degl (29. August 2007)

*AW: Ist Daiwa noch Daiwa?*

@Moses,

hattest du mehrere Exeller probiert oder nur eine?

Konnte bei einem Händlerbesuch solche "Mängel" nicht feststellen;+

gruß degl


----------



## kohlie0611 (29. August 2007)

*AW: Ist Daiwa noch Daiwa?*

Wie schon gesagt bin ich seit Samstag auch Besitzer einer Exceler und hab sie heute das erste mal mit meiner daiwa Sohgun Z- wg 30g benutzt.ich hatte nicht das Gefühl das da irgendetwas wackelt, die 10ner FL crystal hatt die Rolle sauber verlegt,die Wurfeigenschaften waren gut- aus diesem Grund hab ich mich auch unter anderem von meiner Mitch 300 Xe gold getrennt-. Hab sogar noch nen 68ger Hercht sauber gelandet unter anderem.Wie schon gesagt ist der EVK Preis übertrieben, aber andererseits gibts das Teil überall für so +/- 80 €,ich hab 75€ gelöhnt und auserdem steigert ein 
etwas zu übertriebener Evkp, auf den es dann aber doch immer noch 40% Rabatt komischerweiße gibt den Umsatz auch ein wenig tipp ich mal:g
MfG Carsten....


----------



## Moses (29. August 2007)

*AW: Ist Daiwa noch Daiwa?*

...hmm..vielleicht hab` ich ja echt `n Montagsrolle erwischt, ..werd` nochmal hingehen und das Dingens überprüfen lassen...


----------



## rainer1962 (30. August 2007)

*AW: Ist Daiwa noch Daiwa?*



kohlie0611 schrieb:


> Wie schon gesagt bin ich seit Samstag auch Besitzer einer Exceler und hab sie heute das erste mal mit meiner daiwa Sohgun Z- wg 30g benutzt.ich hatte nicht das Gefühl das da irgendetwas wackelt, die 10ner FL crystal hatt die Rolle sauber verlegt,die Wurfeigenschaften waren gut- aus diesem Grund hab ich mich auch unter anderem von meiner Mitch 300 Xe gold getrennt-. Hab sogar noch nen 68ger Hercht sauber gelandet unter anderem.Wie schon gesagt ist der EVK Preis übertrieben, aber andererseits gibts das Teil überall für so +/- 80 €,ich hab 75€ gelöhnt und auserdem steigert ein
> etwas zu übertriebener Evkp, auf den es dann aber doch immer noch 40% Rabatt komischerweiße gibt den Umsatz auch ein wenig tipp ich mal:g
> MfG Carsten....


 

so siehts aus, die Daiwa Katalogpreise (UVP) liegen wesentlich höher als die Preise die in den geschäften genommen werden. Die Exceller kostet zur Zeit wie du schon sagtest um die 80€ je nach größe einen fünfer mehr od. weniger


----------



## kohlie0611 (30. August 2007)

*AW: Ist Daiwa noch Daiwa?*

Ja, und man muß bedenken das der Einzelhandel bei, weiß ich,...35% Rabatt warscheinlich auch noch einigermaßen gut verdient, da muß man sich mal überlegen wie hoch da die Gewinnspanne bei dem empfolenem Verkaufspreis ist, ich schätz mal mindestens das doppelte vom Einkaufspreis für den Händler...


----------



## Pikepauly (30. August 2007)

*AW: Ist Daiwa noch Daiwa?*

@Kohlie 0611
Reicht nicht. Dürften so zwischen 60-65 Prozent sein.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Fantoma2K (30. August 2007)

*AW: Ist Daiwa noch Daiwa?*

ich kann aus erfahrung sagen, dass wenn ein händler nicht ein angebot einkauft keine 40% bei daiwa hat


----------



## degl (30. August 2007)

*AW: Ist Daiwa noch Daiwa?*

ich hab da eher den Eindruck,das es da eher um den Umsatz geht,je höher,desto mehr "Marge" in den Preisen

gruß degl


----------



## kohlie0611 (30. August 2007)

*AW: Ist Daiwa noch Daiwa?*

@Fantoma2K, wie kann es dann sein das ich statt 124 € nur 75 € für meine Exceler bezahlt habe, angenommen wir ziehen 40 % von den 124 € UVK ab, dann bleibt ein EKP von 74,40 %, das heist das der gute Mann, bei dem ich die Rolle geschossen hab über Ebay zum Startpreis von 69,90€+5€ versand sogar noch Miese gemacht hatt.Natürlich nimmt der "Tanteemmaangelladen" nicht die selben Mengen bei Daiwa oder so ab wie wie große Angelgeschäfte, ich denke mal grade die verdienen sich mit den Rollen jenseits der 300€ Grenze ne Goldene Nase weil sie ganz andere Rabatte bei den Firmen bekommen.
Gruß Carsten


----------



## Ulli3D (30. August 2007)

*AW: Ist Daiwa noch Daiwa?*

Die Exceler sind im Moment in einer Sonderaktion (WM Aktion) von Daiwa und von daher schon günstiger.


----------



## kohlie0611 (31. August 2007)

*AW: Ist Daiwa noch Daiwa?*

Hä?Was für ne WM denn?;+


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. August 2007)

*AW: Ist Daiwa noch Daiwa?*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Die Exceler sind im Moment in einer Sonderaktion (WM Aktion) von Daiwa und von daher schon günstiger.


Im Web kann man die schon für 60 EUR schiessen. Die Händler mit der Sonderaktion wollen dann immer noch kleine 100 für die gleiche Rolle haben. Ist ja auch noch mal eine Verdienstspanne, die irgendwo bleibt.

Vorsicht: Die Rollen sehen sehr gut aus, feine Hülle haben sie hingekriegt! :m

Wenn das Innenleben auch so wäre ...


----------



## kohlie0611 (31. August 2007)

*AW: Ist Daiwa noch Daiwa?*

Ja, die Hülle ist größtenteis okay,nur wenn ich mir den Bremskauf aus Jogurtbecherplastik angucke werd ich skeptisch..aber man kann für das Geld jetzt auch keine Wunder erwarten.Ich hab sie gestern Abend auch noch mal schnell in gebrauch gehabt,ich hatte ein paar Hänger und Äste die ich mit zugedrehter Bremse gelöst habe und die Rolle hatt alles anstandslos mitgemacht.Wirklich schlecht ist nur die Knotenfestigkeit meiner Fireline Crystal...#d


----------



## degl (31. August 2007)

*AW: Ist Daiwa noch Daiwa?*

Hi @ All.......

Hätte die Frage nicht eher lauten müsse:

BAUT DAIWA SEINE ROLLEN NOCH SELBST:::::::::::??

Und das glaube ich eher nicht.............die kaufen sich irgendwo in China oder so,ein bis drei Monate "Produktionskapazität" und dann wird produziert was das Zeug hält und die "Bude" ausspucken kann...............
Selbst die Entwicklung wird "Ausgecourst"(grauenvolle Wortschöpfung)und dann vom Marketing-Finanz-und Vertriebsvorstand abgenickt
Wenn es gute Leute sind,dann angeln die auch...........#h

Das soll jetzt keine Daiwa spezifische Kritik sein,das machen alle so............die einen besser(z.B.Shimano,Daiwa,Tica........etc.),
die anderen nicht so gut(Namen verkneif ich mir)

Und wärend wir hier über "Marken" oder "No Names"........... "philosophieren",arbeiten die daran,das alles noch effektiver....
sprich preiswerter zu organisieren.............

Und doch versuch ich mittlerweile mir Zeugs von denen anzuschaffen,die es "besser" hinbekommen

gruß degl


----------



## Chrizzi (31. August 2007)

*AW: Ist Daiwa noch Daiwa?*



degl schrieb:


> BAUT DAIWA SEINE ROLLEN NOCH SELBST:::::::::::??
> 
> Und das glaube ich eher nicht.............die kaufen sich irgendwo in China oder so,ein bis drei Monate "Produktionskapazität" und dann wird produziert was das Zeug hält und die "Bude" ausspucken kann...............
> 
> ...


 

Und warum schreiben die da dann "Made in Japan" drauf?


----------



## Pikepauly (31. August 2007)

*AW: Ist Daiwa noch Daiwa?*

@Det
Da haste recht. Gut aussehen tut die Daiwa wirklich. So als Gegenstück zur Technium macht das auch Sinn. Die ist auch aussen hui und innen...... Naja geht so!

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## BASS HUNTER (31. August 2007)

*AW: Ist Daiwa noch Daiwa?*

also ich halte von Daiwa = Cormoran seit jahren nichts mehr!
 hatte getriebeprobleme und noch genug andere auch! wenn ich eine günstige rolle brauche dann sind die von MTF vertriebenen Ryobi rollen erste wahl! die nehmens auch mit einer Stella auf!


----------



## Bernhard* (31. August 2007)

*AW: Ist Daiwa noch Daiwa?*



BASS HUNTER schrieb:


> also ich halte von Daiwa = Cormoran seit jahren nichts mehr!
> hatte getriebeprobleme und noch genug andere auch! wenn ich eine günstige rolle brauche dann sind die von MTF vertriebenen Ryobi rollen erste wahl! die nehmens auch mit einer Stella auf!


 
MTF= Morld Tishing Fackle???

Ryobi besser als Stella... da darfst Dich gleich mal auf ein Donnerwetter aus der Pfalz einstellen :q


----------



## Pikepauly (31. August 2007)

*AW: Ist Daiwa noch Daiwa?*

Jo!
Der Rainer hat schon den Turbo unter die Tastatur geklemmt.


----------



## BASS HUNTER (31. August 2007)

*AW: Ist Daiwa noch Daiwa?*



burn77 schrieb:


> MTF= Morld Tishing Fackle???
> 
> Ryobi besser als Stella... da darfst Dich gleich mal auf ein Donnerwetter aus der Pfalz einstellen :q




  nein nicht besser aber sie nehmens mit Stella  auf fast gleichwertig und zum 1/8 preis


----------



## BASS HUNTER (31. August 2007)

*AW: Ist Daiwa noch Daiwa?*

bin ich gern dabei


----------



## Ullov Löns (31. August 2007)

*AW: Ist Daiwa noch Daiwa?*



BASS HUNTER schrieb:


> wenn ich eine günstige rolle brauche dann sind die von MTF vertriebenen Ryobi rollen erste wahl! die nehmens auch mit einer Stella auf!


 
Solche Aussagen finde ich großartig!

Da interessiert mich doch glatt mit wie vielen Stellas du schon gefischt hast bzw. wieviele sich in deinem Besitz befinden?


Uli


----------



## Chrizzi (31. August 2007)

*AW: Ist Daiwa noch Daiwa?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Edler Ritter sprich: Wo wollen wir die Rollen kreuzen
> 
> 
> Gruß nach Kärnten
> ...


 

Filmt das bitte - das will ich auch sehen :m


----------



## BASS HUNTER (31. August 2007)

*AW: Ist Daiwa noch Daiwa?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Solche Aussagen finde ich großartig!
> 
> Da interessiert mich doch glatt mit wie vielen Stellas du schon gefischt hast bzw. wieviele sich in deinem Besitz befinden?
> 
> ...



ich habe 2 Stella 10000 und 4 Ryobi Applause 8000 2004ermodell!  habe mit beiden im Po Mittellauf Waller bis 216cm
gefangen. das einzige wo die Stellas besser sind is die Bremse läuft tadellos ohne zu rucken an!


----------



## BASS HUNTER (31. August 2007)

*AW: Ist Daiwa noch Daiwa?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Edler Ritter sprich: Wo wollen wir die Rollen kreuzen
> 
> 
> Gruß nach Kärnten
> ...



 wo du willst


----------



## Ullov Löns (31. August 2007)

*AW: Ist Daiwa noch Daiwa?*



BASS HUNTER schrieb:


> ich habe 2 Stella 10000 und 4 Ryobi Applause 8000 2004ermodell! habe mit beiden im Po Mittellauf Waller bis 216cm
> gefangen. das einzige wo die Stellas besser sind is die Bremse läuft tadellos ohne zu rucken an!


 
Und wie sieht das in 3 Jahren aus? Nach 100derten von Einsätzen am Wasser?

Beim dritten mal angeln, dreht sich jede Rolle hübsch.

Das ist echt schon wieder so ein Schlawuckikram.

Uli


----------



## Schweißsocke (31. August 2007)

*AW: Ist Daiwa noch Daiwa?*



degl schrieb:


> Hi @ All.......
> 
> Hätte die Frage nicht eher lauten müsse:
> 
> ...



Das stimmt fast, Daiwa hat ein Werk in China, wo die billigeren Modelle - wie z. B. die Exceler - gefertigt werden. An der Verarbeitungsqualität dieser Rollen muss man deutliche Abstriche machen. Die in Japan produzierten Rollen sind aber nach wie vor sauber konstruiert und verarbeitet. Hier schenken sich Daiwa und Shimano nur wenig. Das können sich diese beiden Firmen auch gar nicht erlauben, da der japanische Gerätemarkt zu den lukrativsten und am härtesten umkämpftesten der Welt gehört - dagegen sind die Umsätze in Deutschland wahrscheinlich nur ein Fliegenschiss.
Wer mal eine Stella und eine Exist auseinandergeschraubt hat und die Verarbeitungsqualität vergleicht, stellt fest, dass Daiwa in diesem Segment der absoluten Spitzenrollen sogar deutlich die Nase vorne hat. Bei Shimano erhält man dagegen im Mittelpreissegment mit der Stradic schon ordentlich Rolle fürs Geld.#6

Mit der in Malaysia gefertigten Technium beweist Shimano dann ja auch, dass man ebenfalls in der Lage ist, in Billigfabriken absoluten Rollenschrott zu produzieren (ich sage nur: Plastikringe statt Kugellager auf der Kurbelachse)#d. Letztlich muss jeder selbst wissen, ob er beim Rollenkauf den Markennamen mitbezahlen will oder sich eine Alternative - wie etwa Ryobi - sucht.


----------



## zokky (31. August 2007)

*AW: Ist Daiwa noch Daiwa?*

Wo wird denn die Daiwa Caldia hergestellt?


----------



## rainer1962 (31. August 2007)

*AW: Ist Daiwa noch Daiwa?*



burn77 schrieb:


> MTF= Morld Tishing Fackle???
> 
> Ryobi besser als Stella... da darfst Dich gleich mal auf ein Donnerwetter aus der Pfalz einstellen :q


 


nicht "Morld" sondern "Mords" fishing Tackle:q
neee und ein Donnerwetter....das ist mir zu blöde, ich weiß was ich fische ende und aus.


----------



## rainer1962 (31. August 2007)

*AW: Ist Daiwa noch Daiwa?*



BASS HUNTER schrieb:


> ich habe 2 Stella 10000 und 4 Ryobi Applause 8000 2004ermodell! habe mit beiden im Po Mittellauf Waller bis 216cm
> gefangen. das einzige wo die Stellas besser sind is die Bremse läuft tadellos ohne zu rucken an!


 
wenn ne Bremse gut funzt, ist das ja schon mal ein gehöriger Vorteil#6
auch wenn der rest genauso Mist wäre wie bei den anderen Rollen hat man dadurch schon nen Vorteil, nämlich KEINEN Knall mit dem die Schnur bricht und sich der Fisch verabschiedet, man kann den Fisch nämlich dann noch drillen 
mehr sag ich nicht mehr dazu, muss jeder selbst merken was er von seinem tackle hat.


----------



## rainer1962 (31. August 2007)

*AW: Ist Daiwa noch Daiwa?*

P.s. finde es nur verwunderlich dass gewisse Leute über Stella, Infinity und Co motzen ohne auch nur je eine gefischt zu haben. Von Exist, Brazhino, Luvias und Co ganz zu schweigen. Natürlich haben Daiwa und Shimano auch "billiggeräte" denn i Deutschland ist der Markt, im Gegensatz zu japan doch sehr beschränkt für "High End".
Wir sind die biersaufenden, rülpsenden, furzenden Krakeeler, die nebenbei noch irgendwelche Köder ins Wasser werfen um sich dann auf den Zander (als Beispiel) zu stürzen diesen abzuknüppeln und dann den Fang auch noch so richtig mit dem rest der Bierkiste zu feiern. 
In Japan hat das Angeln einen ganz anderenStellenwert, ist dort ein Sport für die "Betuchtere" Gesellschaft. Will heissen hnl. dem tennissport zu Zeiten Becker/Graf oder dem Golfsport heutzutage bei uns. Da braucht man sich auch nicht zu wundern wenn die Firmen sich sagen aller Schrott nach Europa hier in japan verkaufen wir das nicht. Hier wollen dann die Angler für 70€ eine Rolle die die gleichen Eigenaschften einer Rolle in Japan für 500€ haben. Leute gehts noch?????
Schaut euch nur mal das Zubehör zum Rollenpimpen in Japan an. Bei uns ist man ja froh wenn man mal ne Ersatzkurbel für irgendeine Rolle bekommt.Vom Service dementsprechend ganz zu schweigen. Wie gesagt Daiwa, Shimano und Co können es sich in Japan nicht leisten Schrott zu verticken, dann wären die Ruck zuck weg vom Fenster. Hier sieht das halt anders aus.....
Hier bestimmt in diesem fall die Nachfrage das Angebotmehr denn je, da der Markt aber zur zeit größer wird, testen das die jew. Firmen schon mal langsam aus (Exist und Brazhino) als Beispiel. Die beiden Rollen wären sonst nie nach germany gelangt. Ein weiteres Bsp. ist die (leichte) baitcasterei (den jerkern hier nochmal einen herzlichen Dank für die Pionierarbeit) auch da werden immer mehr Modelle auf den Markt gebracht. Abu bietet mittlerweil "hochwertigere" japanruten an. Illex mit der 240iger Ashura war auch so ein fall, der Markt wurde größer, schon wurde die palette erweitert aber auch und das ist wiederum für uns typisch, preisl.  mords hingelangt. Ashura 2006 für 240€ 2007 für 340€


----------



## degl (31. August 2007)

*AW: Ist Daiwa noch Daiwa?*

@all,

warum schreibt Daiwa auf seine Rollen "Made in Japan"?...........

Da fehlt mir die Erkenntniss,aber warum mault die "Bundeskanzlerin" in China,das die alles Kopieren?

Weiß ich auch nicht..............nur soviel,DIE MACHEN DAS EINFACH:m

gruß degl


----------



## rainer1962 (31. August 2007)

*AW: Ist Daiwa noch Daiwa?*

P.S.Ps. solange aber Ryoby, Arc, und Co genauso gut sind wie Stella und co ists eh wurscht, dann kauf ich mir halt ne Arc Ryoby oder vielleicht sogar ne Balzer???!!!!!
Also warum regt ihr euch auf?????
Boykottiert Shimano und Daiwa, greift zu den roten feuerwehrkurbeln und gut ist. Noch besser baut euch eure teile selbst, dann wisst ihr was ihr an der Rute drangeschraubt habt. Kugellager, federn, Rollenkurbeln Rotor usw. ist doch alles kein problem, gibts alles im Baumarkt oder kann aus nem Eisenklotz gefrässt werden Wer halt kein Geschick diesbezüglich aufweisen kann, der soll mal im AB fragen, er bekommt dann bestimmt eine zusammengenagelt, natürlich ohne garantienspruch, weil jeder kurbelt anders|kopfkrat|bla:


----------



## rainer1962 (31. August 2007)

*AW: Ist Daiwa noch Daiwa?*

@Det
was deine 300€ Stellas angeht, das Angebot von Askari war da mal ein Tag lang und seitdem nie wieder, wird auch nicht mehr kommen, genauso wie es das 2005er Modell in Japan mal für 250€ gegeben hat, kommt immer mal wieder wenn ein Modellwechsel da ist, zeitlich aber sehr begrenzt, dann ziehen die Preise nämlich wieder an, und ne gebraucht würd ich mir nie kaufen ansonsten kennst du ja die Stellapreise, ich wage auch zu bezweifeln ob die so arg purzeln werden, ich nehme an das das neue 2007er Modell nämlich erst dann eingeführt wird wenn die Lager hier von den 2005er Modellen gereinigt sind. In meinen Augen mit ein Grund warum wir die neuen Modell erst ein jahr später bekommen, wobei sich die Firmen da durchaus ändern müssen, denn der japanische Händler ist im Zeitalter de WWW näher als mein Lokaler Dealer, denn dorthin muss ich zum zu Fuss gehen den Japser besuche ich vom Schreibtisch aus. Leid tun mir eigentl. nur unsere Händler....was die garantie angeht....die Japser sind sehr fix und kulant...nur mal so am Rande erwähnt.....


----------



## degl (31. August 2007)

*AW: Ist Daiwa noch Daiwa?*

@Rainer1962,

mein Kumpel verkauft Rollen auch von Shimano und immer wenn ich da bin packt er neue aus.............verhältniss 3 zu 1..................ich wußte nicht,jedenfalls bisher nicht,das sich so viele irren#d

Ach ja,interessant ist auch das bedeutent weniger Shimanos reklamiert werden

Mich überzeugt das mehr als alle Technik-Erklärungen hier im Board,wobei die immer interessant sind#6

gruß degl


----------



## rainer1962 (31. August 2007)

*AW: Ist Daiwa noch Daiwa?*



degl schrieb:


> @Rainer1962,
> 
> mein Kumpel verkauft Rollen auch von Shimano und immer wenn ich da bin packt er neue aus.............verhältniss 3 zu 1..................ich wußte nicht,jedenfalls bisher nicht,das sich so viele irren#d
> 
> ...


 

aus der Praxis für die Praxis#6


@ all
abschliessend...
vielleicht bin ich auch zu blöde um zu kapieren dass sich der Bügel nicht von alleine umlegen darf und die Schnur plötzlich gestoppt wird, sich der Köder gen Horizonz verabschiedet, dass sich die Schnur (insebs. bei 100-2500er Modellen) NICHT um den Bremsknopf legen darf wenn man die Rute waagrecht bei spinnen hält, denn sonst hat man ja gar keinen Schnurknäuel, vielleicht darf auch die Bremse nicht ruckelfrei Schnur abgeben, ist ja unfair dem Fisch gegenüber denn er kann ja nicht  die Schnur sprengen, vielleicht darf die Kurbelbewegung und der Lauf des Rotors nicht so butterweich und die damit verbundene Schnurverlegegung (egal ob Mono, FC oder Flecht) nicht so 100% sein. Es könnte ja sein dass man mehrer Stunden spinfischen kann ohne Kraft aufzuwenden insebes. wenn die Köder größer und mehr wiederstand bieten, vielleicht musss ich deswegen extra in Fitnesstudio gehen um die Muckies zu haben an ner Kurbel zu drehen die nicht so leicht läuft wenn am Ende der Schnur was dranhängt, tja wenn dem so ist liebe Sportskameraden dann tut es mir leid dass ichs nicht kapiert habe, ich fische dann n aber trotzdem weiterhin meine Reolle die um etliches leichter an gewicht und um etliches leichtgängiger ist. Wenn ihr dann nach Hause geht weil eure Muckies nicht mehr mitmachen, dann kommt MEINE Stunde die ich länger fischen kann als ihr weil ich nicht so müde bin und dann tja dann zeigt meine Bremse, das sie auch nen Kapitalen stoppen kann, dass der Rotor hält, dass die Schnur trotz des komischen Schnurlaufröllchens keine Franzen aufweist und die Tragkraft weiterhin hat wie im Neuzustand, dass die Kurbel auch ohne vollmaterial und trotz leichtbauweise ddem Kapitalen so einiges entgegenzusetzen hat. Nach dem Landen des Kapitalen, natürlich per Hand, lach ich ir eins ins Fäustchen und pfeiff mir ein Liedchen denn ich weiß es hat mir mal wieder so richtig Spass gemacht mit meinem Gerät und die Filets werden lecker schmecken, dazu ein edler pfälzer und die Welt ist gerettet


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. August 2007)

*AW: Ist Daiwa noch Daiwa?*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> P.S.Ps. solange aber Ryoby, Arc, und Co genauso gut sind wie Stella und co ists eh wurscht, dann kauf ich mir halt ne Arc Ryoby oder vielleicht sogar ne Balzer???!!!!!


Mal ganz im ernst: Wurde gerade nach Hannover zu Ikea geschleift, und dafür gabs auch noch 2 Stunden im Angelladen. Wolle mal eine "Shimano-Inspektion" machen, was auch gelang. :g

Aber, Überraschung: RedArcs waren in den großen Größen 3 und 4 aus, Twinpower auch. Aber viele Aspire FA, Technium MGS, neue Stradic FB, technium, SuperGT usw. usw. 
Und, Verblüffung: Die eine kleine vorhandene rote 10100 lief saugut, einfach so. Die 10200 daneben auch ganz gut. Die Aspire FA 4000 die ich interessiert betrachtete, lief nicht besser, sogar etwas mehr kratzen dran. Hat mich schon etwas gewundert, gut laufende Rote auch in "freier Händlerwildbahn" zu treffen. Immerhin kein Billigmurksangebot, sondern mit 92 EUR am oberen Ende. Mein Eindruck mit den vorhandenen Material: Das gibt sich nicht viel, insofern hat Dennis Lo schon recht. Auch wenn die Arc schneller im getriebe zu kratzen anfangen sollte, im geschäft sieht da erstmal keiner.
Nur den Preis und Unterschied. Sehr Merkwürdig, die kleinen Aspire FA 1000/1500 (EDIT: eher 2500) waren aber auch runtergesetzt, ob die Preise mit 149/159 EUR stimmten. Würde jedenfalls passen.
Gut war noch die Technium MGS, würde mir sogar besser als die Aspire gefallen, konventionelle 4-Kant Kurbel und ein edlerer Aufbau der Stradic-Technik. Die Stradics zwischen 1000 und 5000 FB waren ok, aber nichts was ein vom Hocker reißt, Standard eben. 
Die Oberklasse von Shimano hat die geschraubte Kurbel, eine Spule mit unterliegenden Kugellager auf der Achse und hat die farblich goldenen/roten Finnen, ist also schon ein Unterschied zu der Mittelklasse Technium/Stradic.


----------



## Ullov Löns (31. August 2007)

*AW: Ist Daiwa noch Daiwa?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Sehr Merkwürdig, die kleinen Aspire FA 1000/1500 waren aber auch runtergesetzt, ob die Preise mit 149/159 EUR stimmten. Würde jedenfalls passen.


 
Ich hoffe du hast mir eine 1500 mitgekauft!!!

Sag mir mal wo das war! Aber nur mir!

Uli


----------



## Ullov Löns (31. August 2007)

*AW: Ist Daiwa noch Daiwa?*

Wahrscheinlich Heckbremse.
Dann vergiß es.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. August 2007)

*AW: Ist Daiwa noch Daiwa?*

Was ich noch loswerden wollte 

Die Technium FA haben bei der getesteten Größe 2500 und 4000 keine Auflaufsperre für den Bügel. Ohne Anstrengungen und selbst als ungeübter Technium'ist gelang mir der berüchtigte Bügelumschlag des offenen Bügels aus dem Handgelenk der Haltehand beim 2. Versuch in beiden Größen. ;+ 

Die Rollen von Technium über Stradic, Technium MGS haben keine Dichtung an dem Bremsenknauf für die Abdichtung der Bremsscheiben. Außerdem hat der Bremsknauf auch was von "Joghurtbecherplastik". (ala kohlie0611)
Erst bei der Aspire FA ist das richtig gemacht, Bremsenknauflippendichtung.


----------



## bolli (31. August 2007)

*AW: Ist Daiwa noch Daiwa?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Erst bei der Aspire FA ist das richtig gemacht, Bremsenknauflippendichtung.


Nur der Vollständigkeit halber.
Hat die TP auch.



Was ich beim Lesen dieser Diskussionen immer denke ist:
Wenn doch die "Mittelklasserollen" -egal wie sie heißen-
vergleichbar sein sollen mit den Flaggschiffen der Shimanos
und Co. 
dann müßen deren Hersteller und Vertreiber ja unheimlich blöde sein. 
Bauen einen Rolle der Oberklasse und verkaufen sie für 1/5 des
erzielbaren Marktpreises. |kopfkrat
Wenn das bei uns den Konstrukteuren, Produktmanagern, Marketing- 
und Vertriebsmenschen passierte, sie wären längst gefeuert.


----------



## Schweißsocke (31. August 2007)

*AW: Ist Daiwa noch Daiwa?*



bolli schrieb:


> Was ich beim Lesen dieser Diskussionen immer denke ist:
> Wenn doch die "Mittelklasserollen" -egal wie sie heißen-
> vergleichbar sein sollen mit den Flaggschiffen der Shimanos
> und Co.
> ...




Selbst Angler, die sich wie AngelDet intensiver mit Rollen beschäftigen, fallen ja offensichtlich beim Händler auf den schönen Schein rein: Hier werden Stradic und Technium in einem Atemzug genannt.
Erst am Wasser zeigen sich die Unterschiede, da hilft keine Theorie. Bei Mittelklasserollen sind zumindest einige Getriebeteile aus billigem Guss, bei den Topprollen dagegen komplett CNC-gefräst; das ist teurer, aber die entsprechenden Getriebe haben sehr wenig Spiel und sind entsprechend haltbar.

Für mich zählt letzlich die Praxis. Ich fische an der Ostsee mit Salz und Sand. Bei einer Woche Meerforellenfischen á 10 Stunden pro Tag werden meine Rollen stärker belastet als eine normale Süßwasserrolle in einem Rollenleben. Wenn ich mir alle halbe Jahre eine neue Rolle in der Technium-Qualitätsklasse kaufen müsste, ist das am Ende teurer als meine Certate oder Exist, die vielleicht drei bis fünf Angelsaisons durchstehen.


----------



## Ullov Löns (1. September 2007)

*AW: Ist Daiwa noch Daiwa?*

Genauso ist das.

Uli


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. September 2007)

*AW: Ist Daiwa noch Daiwa?*



Schweißsocke schrieb:


> Hier werden Stradic und Technium in einem Atemzug genannt.


Also Stradic FB, Technium FA und Technium MGS sind aber 3 verschiedene Schuhe, Und die Technium MGS macht einen deutlich besseren Eindruck mit ganz anderem Aufbau als Technium FA, eban auch besser als Stradic. Außer der Namensähnlichkeit sind das 2 ganz verschiedene Rollen.



> Erst am Wasser zeigen sich die Unterschiede, da hilft keine Theorie. Bei Mittelklasserollen sind zumindest einige Getriebeteile aus billigem Guss, bei den Topprollen dagegen komplett CNC-gefräst; das ist teurer, aber die entsprechenden Getriebe haben sehr wenig Spiel und sind entsprechend haltbar.


Klaro, entweder man guckt schon mal genau rein was drin ist :q (Totalzerlegung und Materialprobenentnahme nur mal eben so zur Ansicht erlaubt der Händler aber kaum), oder man testet in Praxi. 
Der Praxistest hat aber auch nur eine begrenzte Aussagekraft, wegen unterschiedlichen Anwendungsparametern und den unterschiedlichen Anglern. Womit der eine Angler Jahre hin kommt, hält beim anderen kaum einen Monat. Der eine reißt ohne Rücksicht aufs Material, der andere nimmt gleich sein Bergeholz.
Was bei allen gut funzt und hält ist natürlich wirklich gut #6

Das mit "komplett CNC-gefräst" würde ich man nicht gleich so glauben, zumindest bei den Shimanos und Daiwas unter Liste 500 EUR, über die wir uns hier unterhalten. Unterschiedlich nachgearbeitet und präzise sicher. 
Ein echter Klassenunterschied wäre z.B. ein Getriebe komplett in Messing und sauberst nachbearbeitet, das habe ich aber noch nicht live und existent in ner aktuellen Spinnrolle gesehen.
(Und mal im Vorweggriff auf das andere Thema Salz: Brächte einen auch keinen mm weiter bei der Resistenz im Meer)

Getriebe mit sehr wenig Spiel müssen nicht teuer sein, und können trotzdem sehr ruppig gefertigt sein, das zeigen viele Arcs eindrucksvoll und eben auch negativ. In der Nachbearbeitung steckt sicher ein Kostenfaktor, nur was die beiden großen Daiwa und Shimano so auf das Papier schreiben, wirkt doch zumindest ein bischen übertrieben. Wo ein "Digi-Gear" drin sein soll, ist noch lange keine Präzisionsfräsung drin. Wäre auch ein erbärmliches Resultat für den angeblichen Aufwand. Wenn man es sich anschaut, ist es 08/15. Also ein Marketinggeblubbere um den Kunden zu Ködern. :g

Und nehmen wir mal ein anderes Beispiel, wie die Shimano Sedona 4000 FB, kenne ich nun gerade sehr gut. Das Großrad ist aus echtem Duraluminium, richtig hart, wie kleinste Kupferschlieren und das Gesamtbild einem verraten. Und gut und läuft gut. Aber in einer Rolle die hier in der 40-60 EUR Klasse als letzte Type aus den 2002er Modellformen vermarktet wurde. Wenn in der Rolle ein hochklassiges Getrieberad drin sein kann und ist, was erzählen die da für ein Beschiss in den Prospekten? :g



> Für mich zählt letzlich die Praxis. Ich fische an der Ostsee mit Salz und Sand. Bei einer Woche Meerforellenfischen á 10 Stunden pro Tag werden meine Rollen stärker belastet als eine normale Süßwasserrolle in einem Rollenleben.


Das ist aber nun auch arg übertrieben #d. 
Zumindest wenn ich das mal mit Süßwasser Hardcore-Hechtfischen  oder GuFiieren vergleiche. Da kommt eine wesentlich stärkere mechanische Belastung auf die Rolle, die bringt das mittlere "Leichtspinnen" auf Forellen und Meerforellen nun mal nicht. Oder fischt Du 15kg Geflechte und birgst einmal am Tag eine Baumspitze, oder vielleicht einen halben Tanker? |kopfkrat

Sand, Salz und Meerwasser ist natürlich klar, das nagt an der Materialqualität ganz erheblich, roger. Der Maxi-Gilb halt. Dort trennt sich verarbeitungsmäßig die Spreu vom Weizen, die Absicherung der Rollenmechanik hat oberste Priorität. 
Im physikalischen Sinne des Wortes "Last" ist das aber eher Resistenz zu nennen. Etliche leichte aufgebaute aber dafür gut gemachte Rollen halten schließlich lange durch.



> Wenn ich mir alle halbe Jahre eine neue Rolle in der Technium-Qualitätsklasse kaufen müsste, ist das am Ende teurer als meine Certate oder Exist, die vielleicht drei bis fünf Angelsaisons durchstehen.


Also hast Du das mal nachgerechnet? :m 
Für 5 Jahre Technium verangeln bräuchtest Du nach deiner Aufstellung
maximal 5*2*70 = 700 EUR. Nun ist die Saison aber nicht 2*6 Monate lang, und auf 3 Jahre im Vergleich wären es nur 3*70= 210 EUR, und immer eine frische neue Rolle, ohne Wartungskosten und Ärger! :m Und nehmen wir die Verangelungs- Billig-Lösung mal mit 300 EUR an, dann steht das gegenüber Certate oder Exist aber gut da.

Jemand anders sucht ein bischen, holt sich eine aktuelle Shimanski für 179 EUR oder so, fischt damit 5 Jahre im Salzwasser, und steht erheblich günstiger da, ohne auf was zu verzichten.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. September 2007)

*AW: Ist Daiwa noch Daiwa?*



bolli schrieb:


> dann müßen deren Hersteller und Vertreiber ja unheimlich blöde sein.
> Bauen einen Rolle der Oberklasse und verkaufen sie für 1/5 des
> erzielbaren Marktpreises. |kopfkrat


Du machst da einen Fehler, du schreibst:
erzielbaren Marktpreis.
Das hängt eben vom Kunden ab. 

Die eventuell vorhandenen Unterschiede in den Herstellungskosten liegen ganz sicher nicht im Bereich der Marktpreise. Oder glaubst Du im Ernst, daß ein Mehrdurchlauf von 2 Getrieberädern solche Preisunterschiede rechtfertigt? Gibt genug Leute hier, die die Preisunterschiede bei solchen Teilen kennen. Bei automatisierten Teileherstellungsstraßen gehen die Einzelstückkosten bei solchen Kleinteilen gegen vernachlässigbar. 
Für 80 EUR lassen sich solche Rollenprodukte immer noch locker gewinnbringend verkaufen. Letzlich ist das eigentlich Billigtechnik und der Montageaufwand ist gering. Jede Nähmaschine ist weit aufwendiger.

Erzielbar ist das, was der Vermarkter glaubt und annimmt. Ändert sich das Marktverhalten der Kunden, muß genau dieser Vermarkter nachziehen. Wenn sich alle einig wären, keine Produkte über 150 EUR zu kaufen, wäre ratz-fatz Schluß mit Produkten über 150 EUR.

Anscheinend gibt es aber immer noch zu viele Leuts |rolleyes, die es nur zu eilig haben ihre vielen EURonen dort in den Laden zu tragen. 
Genau die, die sind schuld! |krach: 
Ihr seids, ja genau Du da! :q, darum kosten die Rollen soviel! |gr:

Die aktuellen massiven Preissenkungen und Aktionen lassen aber auch vermuten, daß es wohl gerade weniger werden, und die Preise nach unten angepaßt werden. Schließlich brauchen diese maximal gewinnorientierten Hersteller ja Umsatzsteigerungen - ihre Kapitalisten-Falle. 

Hej! #h Ihr seid der Markt. Wollt ihr König Kunde oder Schäfchen Melkemassenprolet sein? 

It's up to you, wie es so schön heißt. :m


----------



## welsfaenger (1. September 2007)

*AW: Ist Daiwa noch Daiwa?*

bzgl. Praxistest:

es gibt sicherlich Unterschiede in der Praxis die beim einfachen betrachten der Technik einem nicht auffallen könne. Als Beispiel ein kleiner Test an der Ostsee:
2 Dorsche je 60-70 cm an der Angel, einmal mit einer Excia oder ähnliches, einmal mit der Tica Taurus. Bei der Taurus hat man das Gefühl ein Rotauge zu drillen, man währe ohne Probleme in der Lage die beiden Fischre hochzukurben, bei der anderen Rolle ist nur noch Pumpen angesagt. Nach solchen "Drills" kennt man den Unterschied zwischen einer richtig hochwertigen und einer wirklich guten Standardrolle. Man muß dieses Drillfeeling einmal gehabt haben, dann kennt man den Unterschied. Ob sich das bei einer Stella oder Certate auch so anfühlt kann ich aber leider nicht sagen.


----------



## zokky (1. September 2007)

*AW: Ist Daiwa noch Daiwa?*

Der gleichen Meinung bin ich auch. Es muss doch im Preissegment bis 150 Euro möglich sein Top Rollen herzustellen. 400 Euro für eine Stella finde ich schon extrem übertrieben, obwohl ich mir diese leisten könnte. Habe noch einige Shimano Carbomatic, die ersten mit Kampfbremse im Gebrauch. Manchen merkt man die Belastungen der letzten 20 Jahre schon an, und einige laufen noch einwandfrei. Und dies alles ohne Nachölen oder fetten. Wurden schon sehr Beansprucht- ob die neuen Rollen das auch aushalten? Bin jedenfalls nicht bereit mehr als 150 Euro für eine Rolle auszugeben.


----------



## barsch_zocker (1. September 2007)

*AW: Ist Daiwa noch Daiwa?*

Man liest von sämtlichen Shimanomodellen hier, roten Kaffemühlen dort aber wo is Daiwa geblieben um deren Rollen es doch eigentlich mal ging.

Oder irre ich mich da so stark...ging es hier nich mal um Daiwa?

Mfg Chris


----------



## rainer1962 (1. September 2007)

*AW: Ist Daiwa noch Daiwa?*



barsch_zocker schrieb:


> Man liest von sämtlichen Shimanomodellen hier, roten Kaffemühlen dort aber wo is Daiwa geblieben um deren Rollen es doch eigentlich mal ging.
> 
> Oder irre ich mich da so stark...ging es hier nich mal um Daiwa?
> 
> Mfg Chris


 

der Fred htte vielleicht anders heissen sollen
vielleicht so:
ist high end überhaupt high end
oder high end Firmen und deren produktion oder so...

zur Frage des Freds
Daiwa ist noch Daiwa
Begründung:
ganz einfach weils die Vertreiben und weil Daiwa draufsteht:q

Mercedes ist auch noch mercedes und BMW dito ist in etwa das gleiche...
Balzer ist auch noch balzer und Cormoran noch Cormoran,
alles andere ist mir mittlerweile schnurz.


----------



## rainer1962 (1. September 2007)

*AW: Ist Daiwa noch Daiwa?*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> bzgl. Praxistest:
> 
> es gibt sicherlich Unterschiede in der Praxis die beim einfachen betrachten der Technik einem nicht auffallen könne. Als Beispiel ein kleiner Test an der Ostsee:
> 2 Dorsche je 60-70 cm an der Angel, einmal mit einer Excia oder ähnliches, einmal mit der Tica Taurus. Bei der Taurus hat man das Gefühl ein Rotauge zu drillen, man währe ohne Probleme in der Lage die beiden Fischre hochzukurben, bei der anderen Rolle ist nur noch Pumpen angesagt. Nach solchen "Drills" kennt man den Unterschied zwischen einer richtig hochwertigen und einer wirklich guten Standardrolle. Man muß dieses Drillfeeling einmal gehabt haben, dann kennt man den Unterschied. Ob sich das bei einer Stella oder Certate auch so anfühlt kann ich aber leider nicht sagen.


 

so sieht die Welt aus und die certate und Infiitys können das auch, von Brazhino und Exist ganz zu schweigen


----------



## degl (1. September 2007)

*AW: Ist Daiwa noch Daiwa?*

wir betreiben "Generalabrechnung" mit allen höherpreisigen Rollen:q:q:q

Im ernst,ich habe selbst nur eine Lowprice-Shimano und der Rest ist dann von Daiwa..........und ich will keine missen,alle 6 sind gute "Arbeitsgeräte" und verrichten seit einiger Zeit klaglos ihren Dienst..........1X im Jahr gewartet und dann hats sichs auch...............glit für die Brandungsrollen,Pilkrolle und den Süsswasserrollen..........no Probs und das da nur Daiwa drauf steht...............ist auch kein Problem|wavey:

gruß degl


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. September 2007)

*AW: Ist Daiwa noch Daiwa?*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> was deine 300€ Stellas angeht, das Angebot von Askari war da mal ein Tag lang und seitdem nie wieder,


Die gerade verfügbaren ab 349 EUR waren Dir also nicht günstig genug? 



> wird auch nicht mehr kommen, genauso wie es das 2005er Modell in Japan mal für 250€ gegeben hat, kommt immer mal wieder wenn ein Modellwechsel da ist, zeitlich aber sehr begrenzt, dann ziehen die Preise nämlich wieder an, und ne gebraucht würd ich mir nie kaufen ansonsten kennst du ja die Stellapreise, ich wage auch zu bezweifeln ob die so arg purzeln werden, ich nehme an das das neue 2007er Modell nämlich erst dann eingeführt wird wenn die Lager hier von den 2005er Modellen gereinigt sind. In meinen Augen mit ein Grund warum wir die neuen Modell erst ein jahr später bekommen,


Wenn ich deine Einschätzung mal so nehme, und das hört sich gut an #6, dann heißt das aber auch ganz einfach noch was: 
Wenn wir alle keine mehr Kaufen für oberhalb ~ 150 EUR, wird Shimano die innerhalb des nächsten Jahres doch billig raushauen müssen! :g
Fänd ich cool ... Bin sowieso für Kaufabsprache des KÖNIG KUNDE! :vik:



> wobei sich die Firmen da durchaus ändern müssen, denn der japanische Händler ist im Zeitalter de WWW näher als mein Lokaler Dealer, denn dorthin muss ich zum zu Fuss gehen den Japser besuche ich vom Schreibtisch aus. Leid tun mir eigentl. nur unsere Händler....was die garantie angeht....die Japser sind sehr fix und kulant...nur mal so am Rande erwähnt.....


Das teure Tackle in und aus Japan ergibt irgendwie mehr Sinn, ob neu oder gut gebraucht.

Ist wie mit Amazon oder lokale Buchhandlung: Bei Amazon habe ich in 24h ohne weitere Versandkosten und mit Kreditkarte die Schulbücher auf dem Tisch, kann umtauschen wenn ich will, hier müßte ich mich erstmal losquälen in die Innenstadt, einen Verkäufer motovieren und mir viel dumme Sprüche anhören. Die Gegenrechnung ist eigentlich klar.


----------



## rainer1962 (2. September 2007)

*AW: Ist Daiwa noch Daiwa?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Die gerade verfügbaren ab 349 EUR waren Dir also nicht günstig genug?
> 
> 
> .


aber nicht bei Askari da kosten sie 439€ die 1000er, 455 € die 2500er und 499 € die 4000


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. September 2007)

*AW: Ist Daiwa noch Daiwa?*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> aber nicht bei Askari da kosten sie 439€ die 1000er, 455 € die 2500er und 499 € die 4000


Bei ebay fast 100 EUR günstiger, schon mal besser. Aber da geht bestimmt noch was.


----------



## Gummischuh (2. September 2007)

*AW: Ist Daiwa noch Daiwa?*

Zitat von Det
Anscheinend gibt es aber immer noch zu viele Leuts |rolleyes, die es nur zu eilig haben ihre vielen EURonen dort in den Laden zu tragen. 
Genau die, die sind schuld! |krach: 
Ihr seids, ja genau Du da! :q, darum kosten die Rollen soviel! |gr:

 und 

Wenn wir alle keine mehr Kaufen für oberhalb ~ 150 EUR, wird Shimano die innerhalb des nächsten Jahres doch billig raushauen müssen! :g
Fänd ich cool ... Bin sowieso für Kaufabsprache des KÖNIG KUNDE! :vik:
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Bravo DET !!! Das trifft den Nagel sowwat von auf'n Kopp !!!#6#6#6

Ich verstehe auch nicht, warum so viele Spochtsfreunde dermaßen geringe Ansprüche an die Qualität legen.

Als gutes Beispiel sei Schweißsocke zitiert:
_...ist das am Ende teurer als meine Certate oder Exist, die vielleicht drei bis fünf Angelsaisons durchstehen....
_
Ööööhm....,....3-5 Jahre für'n 650 EURO Teil |bigeyes????????????? .....D.h., wennse es 6-10 Jahre tun täte, ...dann könntse auch 1300 EUro kostenoderwie ???#d
Wenn ich mir 'nen Schnuraufroller für sage und schreibe 1300 DM in echtem Geld zulegen würde (was mir nicht einmal nach 'nem 6er im Loddo einfallen täte, denn, ...wo ist um Himmels Willen nur annähernd der Gegenwert ?), dann erwarte ich dafür 'ne lebenslange Fanggarantie. ......Mindestens ! |rolleyes

Ich denke auch, .....es wird getestet wieviel man dem anspruchslosen, aber umso hochglanzprospektempfänglicheren deutschen Anglern noch so gerade eben aus der Tasche ziehen kann.
Eine Tendenz zum Besseren sehe ich jedoch nicht, denn wenn ich etwas maßlos überteuert anbiete, dann kannick ooch großzügige Preissenkungen ansagen.

Alles über 200-250 Euro scheint mir im Grunde übelste Verarschung zu sein, wenn ich mir anschaue, dass meine Altstradic (hab' auch noch 'ne janz olle Shimano Custom EX.....so schnell kannste gar nich' rollern wie die Kurbel sich drehen will ....mit 1 Kugellager) für nichma 100 umgerechnete Euros, seit 10 Jahren Salz und Schwebstoffen trotzt und immer noch superleicht rollt und ruckfrei bremst (mehr muss 'ne Rolle nicht tun), ohne auch nur einmal geöffnet worden zu sein.
Die einzige Rechtfertigung für solche unverschämten Mondpreise scheinen mir die möglicherweise hohen Entwicklungskosten zu sein, die entstehen, wenn's drum geht, Bauteile mit definiertem Lebensende zu fabrizieren, die Käufer aber dennoch glauben zu lassen, sie hätten etwas besonders Hochwertiges erstanden.

Was für Rollen gilt, trifft natürlich auch für anderes Gedöns wie Schnur und Spinköder zu (Plastikfische für 30 Euro#q).

Es ist wie DET es sagt; ... Hej! #h Ihr seid der Markt. Wollt ihr König Kunde oder Schäfchen Melkemassenprolet sein?

'Ne Stella etc. kostet nur deshalb soviel, weil alle glauben, sie müsste soviel kosten. .....Aber warum glaubt man das|kopfkrat ? ...Wer Spitzenqualität anbietet, der bräuchte doch 'nen erweitertes Service- und/oder Garantieangebot nicht zu scheuen ?

Vielleicht sollte man mal 'ne Weile jede Bestellung einer höherpreisigen Rolle, mit dem Zusatz "nur bei erweiterter Garantiezusage" versehen, und notfalls erstmal verzichten.

Wir sind die Macht:vik:

Schöööönnsonntachnoch|wavey:


----------



## Ullov Löns (2. September 2007)

*AW: Ist Daiwa noch Daiwa?*

Sehr lustiges Posting.

Ich schätze du besitzt weder eine solche Teurorolle, geschweige denn, dass du so was mal mehrere Jahre gefischt hast. Meine Stella 2500F geht jetzt mehrere Jahre mit mir durch Salz und Sand. Ohne zu mucken, ohne Probleme und ohne nennenswerte Pflege. Ich werde sie jetzt einmal in die Wartung geben, evt. 50€ für Ersatzteile zahlen und mich dann solange an ihr erfreuen bis mir andere Angler sagen, "was hast du denn da für ein uraltes unmodernes Teil an deinem Stock hängen.

Dann werde ich schmunzeln und sagen, dass das eine Rolle ist, die ich vor vielen Jahren für viel Geld gekauft habe (weil ich es hatte) und an die vielen Fische denken, die ich mit ihr gedrillt habe.

Selbst wenn es bis dahin billigste Rollen gibt, die viel von der Technik (vielleicht sogar mehr) haben, aber mir eins nicht bieten können, was für mich wichtig ist.

Zuverlässigkeit, auch wenn es hart wird oder härter geworden ist, als ich vorher dachte.

Ich finde solche Posting immer irgendwie spitze. Ist das ein Appell weniger Geld auszugeben? Warum sollte ich? Also ich brauche ein wenig Luxus in meinem Leben und ich fühl mich wohl dabei.


Uli


----------



## Chrizzi (2. September 2007)

*AW: Ist Daiwa noch Daiwa?*



Gummischuh schrieb:


> 'Ne Stella etc. kostet nur deshalb soviel, weil alle glauben, sie müsste soviel kosten. .....Aber warum glaubt man das|kopfkrat ? ...Wer Spitzenqualität anbietet, der bräuchte doch 'nen erweitertes Service- und/oder Garantieangebot nicht zu scheuen ?


 

Also, ich bin nun nicht einer der im Geld schwimmt (ganz im Gegenteil). Aber ich hab auch ein Auge auf der Stella. 

Ganz einfach, wenn man etwa 400-500€ für diese Rolle rechnet und damit 5 Jahre angelt, hat die Rolle pro Jahr kein 100€ gekostet. 
Da ich die Rolle Größtenteils für die Ostsee nehmen würde, was natürlich eine große Belastung durch's Salzwasser ist, sollte die gerne Salzwasserresitent sein und eine gute Bremse sowie schöner Laufe wäre auch vom Vorteil. Da seh ich das etwa so wie Rainer. 
Z.Zt. steh ich mit einer TwinPower FB in Wasser, die hat irgendeine komsiche Macke - wenn man länger angelt fängt die Rolle an zu haken und/oder schwergänig zu laufen - nicht so der Hit |kopfkrat
Wenn man sieht, das auch von der Küste aus dicke Fische gelandet werden können (20pfd Lachs) da denkt man schon, dass brauchbar gutes Gerät vom Vorteil ist. Gut der Angler hatte ohne Vorfach geangelt und die Bremse recht dolle zu, trotzdem nahm der Fisch etwa 100m mit der ersten Flucht. 
Soetwas ist jetzt nicht der Normalfall in der Ostsee, aber wenn soetwas passiert, will ich da nicht stehen und erstmal die Spule anschmeißen müssen. 

Ein Kumpel kam auf die Idee jedes Jahr eine Ryobi Zauber zu kaufen und diese an der Küste zu "verangeln". Nach einer kleinen Rechnung, hat er festgestellt dass das Mist ist. Für nichtmal 200€ bekommt man eine "JapanTwinPower" das dürfte günstiger sein, als sich immer irgendwelche Zaubers zu kaufen (und Nervenschonender). 

Was die Stella angeht: ein anderer Kumpel hat die und ist (hab ich glaub ich schonmal hier geschrieben) damit seit 2 Jahren vollkommen zufrieden. Die Rolle war diesen Sommer mal bei der Shimanowartung (vom Händler aus - Garantiekrams oder so) und läuft wieder richtig super. Die Rolle hat bisher noch keine Macke gehabt. 

Da Daiwa hier keine Rolle normal hier anbietet die es mit der Stella (preislich) aufnehmen kann, weiß ich nicht wie es mit einer Daiwa-Rolle ist. Da gibt es ja die Exist und die Morethan Branzino. 
Die Exist sieht recht schlicht (nur Metall), aber nicht billig aus. Im Gegensatz zur Stella, da ist diese Funkelbeschichtung und sowas drauf. Das sieht zwar teurer aus, aber ist doch nur Kundenlocken. 
Die Morethan Branzino sieht super aus, nur da kann man nochweniger raussehen was das ist (Carbonkrams). 

Diese drei Rollen wären schon super, aber wie gesagt, ich hab grad nicht so viel Geld mir so ein Teil zu kaufen. Dazu ist es ja auch ungesehen. 

Garantie ist auch so eine Sache - da ist das immer blöde mit dem Hinundher schicken, weil das kostet ja auch Geld. 
Die Japaner schaffen es ja eine Rolle für 10€ hierher zu schicken, aber ob ich die für 10€ auch dahin zurückbekomme |kopfkrat Daran glaube ich nicht.... Ich schaff es ja grade mal innerhalb Deutschland ein Packet für 7€ mit der Post zu verschicken.


----------



## bolli (3. September 2007)

*AW: Ist Daiwa noch Daiwa?*

Hier wird ja teilweise viel Theorie versprüht. Ich gebe einfach auch mal *meine Erfahrung* wieder:
Stella 4000 FA, ca. 3 Jahre, ca. 600 Stunden Gummifischangelei am Rhein 
mit teils brutalem Hängerlösen und was sonst noch dazu gehört sowie ein Einsatz am Bodden.
Pflege: Reinigung mit Klarwasser (aussen), ein Paar Tropfen Öl in die Wartungsöffnung, 
das war´s. 
Die Rolle läuft wie am ersten Tag, sehr leichtgängig, beste Bremse....  es macht jeden Tag aufs neue 
Spass mit ihr zu fischen! 
 



und weil es gerade gut zum Thema passt: 
Hatte letzte Woche die Sonderliste 5/2007 von Angelsport Schirmer in der Post. 
Die haben einiges an Gerät während einer Norwegentour getestet und bewertet.


DAIWA Infinity Q

„Super Schnurverlegung und Bremse. Allerdings brach uns die Kurbel, der Rotor
fing das Wackeln an und das Schnurlaufröllchen gab am dritten Tag den Geist 
auf. Bei € 319,00 sehr entäuschend.“

SHIMANO Stella

„Sehr gute Rolle, nichts zu bemängeln, sollte aber bei diesem Preis selbstverständlich
sein.“


----------



## Chris7 (3. September 2007)

*AW: Ist Daiwa noch Daiwa?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Sehr lustiges Posting.
> 
> Ich schätze du besitzt weder eine solche Teurorolle, geschweige denn, dass du so was mal mehrere Jahre gefischt hast. Meine Stella 2500F geht jetzt mehrere Jahre mit mir durch Salz und Sand. Ohne zu mucken, ohne Probleme und ohne nennenswerte Pflege. Ich werde sie jetzt einmal in die Wartung geben, evt. 50€ für Ersatzteile zahlen und mich dann solange an ihr erfreuen bis mir andere Angler sagen, "was hast du denn da für ein uraltes unmodernes Teil an deinem Stock hängen.
> 
> ...





Joupp... und so ist es! |good: 

Leider verlaufen diese Diskussionen immer im Kreis. Die Fraktion "Es geht auch billiger" trifft auf den Kreis "Ich gönn mir was" und jeder versucht den Anderen zu überzeugen, daß er doch im Recht ist... |uhoh: Aber so richtig gebracht hat es am Ende dann doch nix... #d :q

Daiwa ist noch Daiwa. Nur, daß Daiwa heute auch eine große Auswahl an günstigen Rollen anbietet. Daß diese dann aber qualitativ nicht unbedingt mit den teureren Rollen mithalten können, dürfte doch jedem klar sein. Daiwa verkauft nach wie vor Rollen, mit denen man bedenkenlos auf Großfischjagd gehen kann, die Jahre härtesten Einsatz überstehen, gut aussehen und das alles auch ohne vorheriges Öffnen, Ölen, Feilen oder sonstiges. Auf der anderen Seite bietet Daiwa auch Billigrollen an...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. September 2007)

*AW: Ist Daiwa noch Daiwa?*



bolli schrieb:


> und weil es gerade gut zum Thema passt:
> Hatte letzte Woche die Sonderliste 5/2007 von Angelsport Schirmer in der Post.
> Die haben einiges an Gerät während einer Norwegentour getestet und bewertet.
> 
> ...


Das ist auch mal ein Fakt, der hier wunderbar ins Thema paßt.
An der Stella gibts ja auch nur eins zu bemängeln: Den Preis.

Und allgemein zu bemängeln ist, daß eben gerade durch die Nutzer der High_End Rollen durchaus der Eindruck aufkommt, daß es bei erst für 300 bis 600 eine vernünftige Rolle gibt.  

Was ja wohl nicht im Ernst sein kann, da sollte sich jeder mal an die Nase fassen ob es wirklich richtig ist, dafür diesen Preis abzudrücken. Wenn man sich mal Kinderspielzeug anschaut, sieht man das vom Aufwand her äquivalente Teile auch für 39 EUR noch gewinnbringend verkauft werden können.

Noch schlimmer aber: Die Teile darunter tun nicht richtig, haben arge Mängel (Daiwa siehe oben, Shimano siehe Technium usw.). 
Das ist die eigentliche Frechheit: Technische Notwendigkeiten nach dem heutigen Stand der Rollentechnik wie Auflaufbremse, Bügelabschrägungen usw. sind bei Shimano/Daiwa nicht in den "unteren" Preisklasse (<200/300 EUR) drin. Andere bieten es ab 30 EUR. Immerhin bietet Shimano mit Catana/Nexave auch für 20-30 EUR eine brauchbare Rolle #6, das ist auch ein Fakt, und zeigt was sie können wenn sie wollen.

Wie man das P/L und die Preistreiberei nennt wurde schon öfter gesagt ...


----------



## Gummischuh (3. September 2007)

*AW: Ist Daiwa noch Daiwa?*

Moinmoin

@Sundvogel

Glücklicherweise werde ich niemals erfahren, wat ich alles schon ausgegeben habe, nur um ein paar Fische zu fangen.

Also, ich find's gar nicht schlimm, dass Du Dir 'ne Stella gekauft hast. Ich hab' auch nix gegen die Rolle (erwähne ich nur stellvertretend), und gegen die Käufer auch nich'.
Ich hab' nur was gegen völlig überzogene Preise. Deshalb hab' ich mir damals auch keine Stella gekauft, denn die 500 DM (heute...eigentlich nur wenige Jahre später, *500 EURO* ! )die sie damals kostete, bzw. den Mehrpreis von mehr als 300 DM gegenüber der Stradic (unter 200), schien mir nicht gerechtfertigt. ...Wär's auch nicht gewesen, denn mein Teil tut's heute, fast 10 Jahre später, immer noch.

Zuverlässigkeit......genau das erwarte ich auch. Scheint aber ein Definitionsproblem zu sein.
Bei mir heißt das: 'Ne Rolle für 100 Euros sollte es schon mindestens 5 Jahre tun. Von mir aus auch mit Wartung, ...dann aber bitte 'nen wartungsfreundlichen Aufbau.

@Chrizzi
Zitat: Was die Stella angeht: ein anderer Kumpel hat die und ist (hab ich glaub ich schonmal hier geschrieben) damit seit 2 Jahren vollkommen zufrieden. Die Rolle war diesen Sommer mal bei der Shimanowartung (vom Händler aus - Garantiekrams oder so) und läuft wieder richtig super. Die Rolle hat bisher noch keine Macke gehabt.Zitat ende

Zwei Jahre ist doch kein Maßstab. Und wenn Du schreibst, "sie läuft WIEDER richtig super", muss man ja annehmen, dass sie noch nicht einmal 2 Saisons überstanden hat.

@Bolli
Wieso Theorie ? Bin noch Generation Bambus (eine Zeit, wo für Autos noch mit dem Slogan, "er läuft und läuft und läuft geworben wurde) und ziehe seit rund 25 Jahren mit der Spinrute los. Hab' zumindest soviel Praxis, dass mir seit 30 Jahren keine Rute mehr gebrochen ist und ich ebenso lange auch keine Rolle geschrottet habe.
Von daher meine ich behaupten zu können, dass 3 Jahre bestenfalls ein Maßstab für Billigrollen ist. ...Allerdings sollte man in diesem Zusammenhang mal sein Hängerlösen überdenken. ......Hängerlösen brutal.......warummachstnsooowassss ?

@Chris7
Geht nicht ums Rechthaben. Geht darum, darzustellen oder zu ergründen, warum  Angler bereit sind, sich ohne entsprechenden Gegenwert, immer mehr Kohlen aus der Tasche ziehen zu lassen, und somit die Preistreiberei am Leben halten.

Was zu erzielen ist, das wird auch verlangt.

Für mich persönlich hört der Spaß jedenfalls spätestens bei 250 Euro auf. Mir hat nämlich noch niemand zeigen oder erklären können, wo die 500 Tacken in 'ner Stella etc nur annähernd verbaut sind.

Und wenn's schon so teuer sein muss, dann bitte auch mit entsprechender Garantie. Andere machens auch. Selbst ABU gab' (gibt ?) auf die Ambassadeurs 'ne Lebenslange.

Extrem hochpreisig verkaufen aber nix garantieren wollen, ....das sagt doch alles. .......Mir jedenfalls.

Habe die Ehre..........und fertig auch.....|wavey:


----------



## Chrizzi (3. September 2007)

*AW: Ist Daiwa noch Daiwa?*



Gummischuh schrieb:


> @Chrizzi
> Zitat: Was die Stella angeht: ein anderer Kumpel hat die und ist (hab ich glaub ich schonmal hier geschrieben) damit seit 2 Jahren vollkommen zufrieden. Die Rolle war diesen Sommer mal bei der Shimanowartung (vom Händler aus - Garantiekrams oder so) und läuft wieder richtig super. Die Rolle hat bisher noch keine Macke gehabt.Zitat ende
> 
> Zwei Jahre ist doch kein Maßstab. Und wenn Du schreibst, "sie läuft WIEDER richtig super", muss man ja annehmen, dass sie noch nicht einmal 2 Saisons überstanden hat.


 
Naja die lief vor der Wartung auch sauber leicht und ohne Probleme, aber nach der Wartung lief die noch weicher - etwa wie im Auslieferungszustand.


----------



## Chris7 (3. September 2007)

*AW: Ist Daiwa noch Daiwa?*



Gummischuh schrieb:


> Moinmoin
> 
> @Sundvogel
> 
> ...





Manchmal ist es einfach auch nur das gute Gefühl etwas Besonderes zu besitzen. Wie heißt es doch so schön? "Angeln ist weit mehr als nur Fische fangen." Wie schon so oft erwähnt: Der eine fährt Golf, der andere Mercedes. Wo ist der Mehrwert des Mercedes? Ans Ziel kommen beide (meistens). Und viel schneller ist man mit dem Mercedes auch nicht unterwegs. 

Also, warum angeln wir nicht alle mit ner "Red Arc"? Nur weil sie  ******* aussieht? (Bitte keine neue Diskussion...  ) Nein, die Einen schätzen die Stella bzw. Exist wegen ihrer Qualität, die Anderen weil sie Exklusivität und Individualität schätzen und wieder Andere wegen tausend unterschiedlichen Gründen. Ob teuer oder nicht, es ist einfach schön, daß es so was gutes gibt und es ist auch schön, daß nicht jeder damit angelt...


----------



## fischkop29 (6. September 2007)

*AW: Ist Daiwa noch Daiwa?*



zokky schrieb:


> Ist die Daiwa Caldia 4000 die 130 Euro nicht wert? War schon nah dran mir diese zu bestellen. Oder doch lieber eine Stradic oder twin Power?




Hi. Also ich besitze eine Daiwa Calida 3000 und kann mich echt nicht beklagen. Selbst salzwasser kann ihr nichts anhaben. Zudem habe ich sie auch noch günstig geschossen (99€ neu). Die Bremse ist sehr fein. Das einzige was mich stört, ist die Schnurverlegung. Gerade bei Fireline kommt es manchmal zu  parücken. Aber sonst nicht schlecht. 

Als alternative, wenn du dich nicht entscheiden kannst, würde ich dir die QUANTUM Energy PTI Serie empfehlen. Damit bin ich auch immer sehr gut gefahren. #h


----------



## Palerado (6. September 2007)

*AW: Ist Daiwa noch Daiwa?*

Auch wieder so ein Beispiel. Wenn ich 100 Euro für eine Rolle ausgebe dann soll die gefälligst mit geflochtener Schnur klarkommen. Sorry aber das z.B. kann eine Daiwa Laguna die ich für 70 Euro gekauft habe sehr gut.


----------

